#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-30
<tuhoojabotti> omg
<tuhoojabotti> linux 3.0 :D
<bioterror> RC1
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<Echramath> Linushan kommentoi että "huvikseen vaihdettiin numero".
<tuhoojabotti> Nii
<tuhoojabotti> omg hype
<tuhoojabotti> korjais sitä unityy ni vois alkaa sitä ubuntuaki enempi käyttelee. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sit jos jaksais jonku muun asennella
<anger> Jossain vaiheessahan noita versioita oli jo 4 numerosarjaa tyyliin 2.6.26.2
<anger> kernelissä siis
<anger> ehkä kolmossarjan myötä menee siihen yleisempään isomuutos.pikkumuutos.korjaus -formaattiin...
<Baikonur> kolmen vuoden päästä on linux X
<anger> Niin jos siis mikä tahansa muutos nostaa pääversiota, kuten vaikkapa selaimissa tuntuu olevan nykyään :)
<anger> Tolla toisella tapaa paremminkin linux 3.102 tms
<nano> anger: selainten versionumerot on enemmän kuluttajakamaa
<anger> Kun ei ole kovin kummoisia päivityksiä viime vuosina tullut
<nano> saadaan luotua illuusio et suuria muutoksia kun päivittyy 3.6 -> 4.0
<anger> Jep
<anger> Toisaalta firefoxin tapauksessa 3.6 -> 4.0 oli kohtalainen ulkoasun muutos
<czr_> tästä on useampi vuosi kun tuota 3:sta harkittiin viimeksi
<anger> Mun mielestä sellaset on aina hyvä laittaa isoksi muutokseksi
<nano> firefoxissa versionumeron vaihtuminen meinaa myös yleensä sitä että puolet addoneista lakkaa toimimasta
<anger> Ja parempi toi major.minor versiointi mun mielestä on kuin esim. vuosiluku
<czr_> sen takia ne nostaakin niitä niin useasti.
<anger> Kuitenkin tollei on helpompi tuoda esiin ne oikeasti isot muutokset sitten kun niitä tulee
<bioterror> kahta en vaihda, turun sinappia ja 2.4-sarjan kerneliä!
<nano> jep. javascript engine kun kirjotetaan puoliks uusiks niin peruskäyttäjä ei huomaa mitään, mutta kun välilehtipalkin oletus paikkaa muutetaan niin johan on näkyy
<anger> noinhan se vaan on
<Tm_T> bioterror: ai sitä ruotsissa(?) valmistettua turun sinappia?
<inz> Tm_T, puolassa
<czr_> turun sinappi on vähän niinkuin microsoftin versionumerointi
<bioterror> eiköhän se ollut suomessa vielä kun 2.4:ta väki käytti ;)
<inz> czr, samaa paskaa eri paketissa?
<czr_> inz, sitäkin
<Baikonur> mulla taitaa olla firefox 5 beta käytössä tässä windows-koneessa, en tiedä mitä eroa tällä on neloseen
<anger> Mikäs muuten windows 7:n versionumero oli, 6.1?
<Echramath> ?
<czr_> taitaa sisaisesti olla nt 5.2
<czr_> jos en vaarin muista
<hahlo> NT 5.2, Windows Server 2003
<shanttu> onko 1min 8 sec maverickille siedettävä boottausaika? mielestäni pitkä. netbook1,6ghz dual core, 1gb ram. ei normista poikkeavia käynnistyssovelluksia
<anger> shanttu: kai toi riippuu siitä jaksatko sinä odottaa ton verran latautumista :)
<tabasko_> oliko ps3:sen pelit aluekoodittomia?
<czr_> tabasko_, eivat olleet
<Satoris> Ei.
<czr_> DLC:t yms ei toimi yleensa ristiin yms muuta "hauskaa"
<tabasko_> damnit
<czr_> itsellani on pari US-pelia
<Echramath> It's a Sony.
<czr_> indeed.
<tabasko_> oon menossa nykiin piakkoin ja ajattelin jos sieltä sais dollarikurssila halavalla pari peliä
<tabasko_> lähinnä toi la noire innostais
<czr_> saat varmaan aika halvalla sen ahvenanmaan verkkiksestakin
<tabasko_> tiedän, mutta yritän keksiä jotain mitä siellä ollessa pitäis hommata :)
<czr_> play.com:ista olen itse noita tilaillut. vahemman huolia, ja kuitenkin jonninverran halvemmalla
<czr_> osta kindle
<tabasko_> kindleä oon miettynyt, se olis kai 150$
<tabasko_> * $150
<czr_> vahemman oli se charcoal-versio kyl
<czr_> itse ostin sen wifi-mallin, odotas
<czr_> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reader-Wifi-Graphite/dp/B002Y27P3M
<tabasko_> ja pieneltä androidin näytöltä noiden kindle kirjojen lukeminen on aika tuskastuttavaa ollut :)
<czr_> tuosta on joku "mainoksilla varustettu" versio myos. se oli joku 15USD halvempi
<tabasko_> toisaalta puhelin on aina mukana
<czr_> itse oon tykanny tuosta aika paljon kyl
<czr_> ohos, 25USD halvempi nakojaan mainosversio.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/RvLZLz -> Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Wi-Fi, Graphite, 6" Display with New E Ink Pearl Technology: Kindle Store
<tabasko_> mistähän noita kindlejä kannattaa pyydystää, bext buy:stä, tai jostain kirjakaupoista?
<czr_> kuin kauan olet nykissa?
<tabasko_> vaan viikon :/
<czr_> amazon lienee ainoa paikka mista noita saa
<czr_> ne reggaa sen sulle valmiiksi sun amazon-tunnukseen
<czr_> voi tosin olla et jostain muualtakin saa, en tieda. sielta itse tilasin (jenkkiosoitteeseen)
<tabasko_> eli mun pitäis tilata se hotellin osoitteeseen, vai onkohan amazonilla jokin noutopuoti
<czr_> ei tietaakseni ole noutoa.
<czr_> tabasko_, haha
<czr_> best buy myy sita kans
<czr_> eli sielta.
<Echramath> Onks se nyt sit halvempaa kuin tilata kotia?
<czr_> tabasko_, google "best buy kindle", paaset suoraan sivulle
<czr_> Echramath, on se.
<czr_> ellei sit lahde nykiin vartavasten kindlea hakemaan
<czr_> se ei valttis ole niin fiksua enaa
<shanttu> kovasti diggailevat linux-käyttäjät Nook Colorista Kindlen sijaan
<tabasko_> oliks Nook linux pohjainen?
<czr_> evt. olen minakin linuxia pari kertaa kayttanyt
<czr_> kindlekin on linux-pohjainen.
<czr_> vai hmm. onko.
<shanttu> Nook Colorin saa rootattua ja ajavat siinä kaikenlaista
<tabasko_> shanttu, toi ei oo kyllä yhtään hyvä juttu :P
<shanttu> ei toki. drm rules!
<tabasko_> ton takia mä kallistuisin tabletista enemmän kindleen, sillä tulis luettua niitä kirjoja eikä pelattua angrybirdsiä
<Echramath> Tossa on valaistu näyttökin.
<tabasko_> muistaakseni kindlekin tukee ihan pdf:iä että voin lukea *öhöm* varmuuskopioitani o'reillyn ja wileysin kirjoista
<czr_> itse latasin oralta suoraan mobina ne kirjat
<Echramath> Meinaa eiks se ole niin että joko sähköpaperinäyttö, joka on kivempi kirjoissa tai sitten normaali, jossa pyöris videokin.
<tabasko_> mahtaa olla hintavia?
<Lynoure> tabasko_: ei reflowta
<czr_> ja on amazonilla se palvelu mihin voi spostilla laittaa pdf:t ja ne konvertoi ne sulle sit sopivaan formaattiin jos haluat
<Echramath> Mutta onks nyt joku best of both worlds -tekniikka jo?
<Lynoure> tabasko_: eli huonosti lukee ellei oo se jättikindle (DX vai mikä sen nimi oli)
<czr_> kyl ma tykkaan tuosta kindlen e-inkista hyvinkin paljon enemman vs taustavaloista
<Lynoure> czr_: e-inkejä on muitakin :)
<Lynoure> jopa paremmin pdf:ia tukevia.
<czr_> toki
<tabasko_> joku android tabletti hyvällä näytölläkin varmaan ajaisi asian ihan hyvin
<Lynoure> Kindle on kyllä kaunisnäyttöinen ja halpa
<czr_> mut tosiaan ei ole ollu ongelmia pdf:ien kanssa, kun aika vahan on mitaan mika ois vain pdf:na eika myos jossain muussa sopivassa formaatissa mis on reflow muutenkin jo sisalla.
<Lynoure> mutta niin pahuksen poro.
<czr_> akkukesto on kyl aika luksus tuossa.
<Lynoure> muttei sekään muihin einkeihin verrattuna
<Lynoure> samaa tasoa.
<Lynoure> näyttö taas on poikkeuksellisen nam, etenkin hintaansa
<czr_> no. luksus verrattuna mun muihin kannettaviin laitteisiin :-).
<tabasko_> sanokaas, mihin kindle tarvii tota näppistä? onko se tosiaan vaan kirjojen hakua varten
<tabasko_> eikö moni e-readeri tuu ilman näppiksiä
<tabasko_> kuten sonyn omat
<czr_> se nappis on ihan toimiva siina. on siina selainkin
<tabasko_> links? :P
<czr_> mut hakuja juu, ja muistiinpanoja varten jos vakisten sellaisia harrastaa
<czr_> joku safari siina on
<czr_> en tosin valttis suosittelis sita ainoaksi selainlaitteeksi :-)
<czr_> mutjoo. ei tietty kannata ostaa vain sen takia et mina tykkaan siita. testaa paikan paalla muitakin yms
<czr_> itse tykkaan kovasti kuitenkin. en ole paperikirjoja ostanutkaan sen jalkeen enaa.
<czr_> (ei ole hyllytilaakaan, et sinansa)
<Lynoure> Saaks ne sähkökirjat omaan backuppiin?
<czr_> hmm. hyva kysymys. ei amazon-kirjat on muutenkin omassa, mut noista en tieda. pitanee kokeilla
<Lynoure> Amazonissa eniten risoo niiden pari "poistetaan sun kirja"-tempausta
<czr_> njuup, ei se ongelmaton ole
<czr_> Lynoure, amazonin kirjat saa ladattua aina uudestaan
<czr_> nakojaan
<czr_> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200386160
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/k4G5Ln -> Amazon.com Help: Your Kindle Library Content
<tabasko_> toivottavasti, koska mulla tosiaan on ostettu androidiin noita kindle kirjoja jo :)
<czr_> nayttais patevan kaikkeen kindle-contenttiin, oli client mika tahansa
<czr_> mut, en ole kokeillut. joten.
<Lynoure> czr_: ei saa aina, ne on todellakin pari kertaa vaan päättäneet vetää kirjan takaisin... enkä tiedä tollaisen lupauksen sitovuutta.
<czr_> tuol on lopussa maininta
<czr_> jos julkaisijalla ei olekaan oikeutta julkaista tai tulee "defamation of " jotain, niin sit vetavat takaisin
<tabasko_> ja masseja ei saa takaisin?
<czr_> IANAL, en tieda.
<tabasko_> :p
<pesasa> Ja yksi takaisin vedetyistä oli ironisesti Orwellia.
<Lynoure> Lainousrajoite on kanssa vähän miinusta verrattuna fyysisiin kirjoihin
<Lynoure> "hei, sä voisit tykätä tästä" ei enää toimi niin.
<czr_> niil on kai joku beta tulossa tuohon
<czr_> mut sekin riippuu julkaisiasta saako jotain kirjaa lainata eteenpain vai ei
<czr_> evt, IANAL, oikeasti :-).
<pesasa> Rahat oli kuulemma muistaakseni palautettu. Omat merkinnät yms. tietenkin menivät.
<pesasa> Eilen testailin vähän Elisan kirjakauppaa.
<pesasa> Androidiin oma lukusovellus.
<pesasa> Vissiin epub Adoben drm:llä.
<czr_> mut. jospa sita hilpasis. kun on lahes kesa ja kaikkea :-). hyvaa matkaa tabasko, muista kavella paljon :-).
<Lynoure> I am not a library?
<Lynoure> Mikä olis tosi osuvaa.
<Lynoure> (eihän näistä kyllä osa ollutkaan kysymyksiä)
<re-G> lubuntu on kyllä harvinaisen paska
<re-G> miten hitossa saan tän nyt englanninkieliseks ku on asennettu suomeks
<re-G> nyt tää on ehkä 85% englanniks
<re-G> tuhannesta paikasta vaihtanu, nyt alkaa ehkä ens bootin jälkee olla
<re-G> no nyt
<re-G> !
<czr> Lynoure, not a library indeed :-)
<czr> also, I am not a leprechaun
<Ondalf> ärrinmurrin, miksei joku voinut sanoa, ettei 32bit käyttis osaa ajaa >2gb asennustiedostoja :|
<Ondalf> kiva hakea jälleen kerran jokin iänikuinen ubuntu, notta saapi tuon tehä uusiksi
<czr> mikä on "asennustiedosto"?
<Ondalf> jokin tiedosto.sh
<Ondalf> ja kokoa sillä vaivaiset 3.09gb
<Ondalf> kiitos Altera pienistä työkaluista
<czr> hmm. jos se on shellifaili niin .. hmm. ehka sul on tosiaan sikavanha ubuntu pikemminkin
<czr> ei tuos muuten pitais olla ongelmaa paitsi jos shelli avaa sen failin 32-bit tilassa vain
<Ondalf> lähinnä hommana onkin se, että pitää olla wanha, jotta toolchain kääntyis
<Ondalf> uuden ubuntun wanhentaminen ei tunnetusti ole järkevää/toimivaa
<czr> urgh. kuulostaa loistavalta ongelmalta :-)
<Ondalf> ja itseasiassa, se ei ole vanhuudesta, vaan bittisyydestä kiinni, kuten kohta 27 sen kertoo: http://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/faq/coreutils-faq.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CWdkJa -> GNU Core Utilities Frequently Asked Questions
<czr> Ondalf, sama asia mista sanoin
<czr> en vain jaksanut kirjoittaa et "LFS" kun harva tietää mitä se tarkoittaa
<czr> Ondalf, jos kyseessa on shar-tiedosto, niin kokeile googlettaa "unshar" tai vastaavasti purkaa se ensin skriptista pois
<Ondalf> nääh, sama tehä se hankalemman kaavan mukaan. eipä tuolla niin väliä, kumpaa bittisyyttä sitä nyt virtuaalikoneessa ajelee
<czr> ei kyse ole siita. vaan siita et sun shelli ei avaa failia modernilla open/fstat:illa.
<czr> kyl isoja tiedostoja voi kasitella ihan fine vanhemmillakin koneilla jotka ei ole 64-bittisia
<kuukkeli> Terve. Mitenkäs saan käynnistettyä näytönohjaimen uudelleen?
<Sysi> käynnistämällä koneen uudelleen
<kuukkeli> Pitäis saada lennosta bootattua.
<Sysi> ihan näytönohjain vai linuxin grafiikkapuoli?
<kuukkeli> Näytönohjain
<Sysi> en oo ihan varma miten sen reboot ois mahollinen tai mitä se edes oikeastaan tarkottais.. joku muu ehkä tietää
<kuukkeli> Läppärin näyttö ei käynnisty, joudun käyttämään telkkaria. Win puolella otan näytön ohjaimen pois käytösta ja asennan uudelleen niin näyttö syttyy. Mutta en tiedä mitä ubuntulla tekisin
<Sysi> aukaset näyttöasetukset ja säädät sieltä, oletan että aikasemmin toiminu
<Sysi> tai kirjota terminaaliin valmiiksi xrandr --auto ja irrota telkkari ja paina enteriä
<Sysi> ei toimi jos on suljetut ajurit sennettuna
<kuukkeli> Ok. Testaan sitä. Kiitos
<kuukkeli> Ei toiminut.
<kuukkeli> Tuo xrandr ohjailee siis näyttöjä, ei näytönohjainta? (wiki viisautta) Mutta pitäis just tuo näytön ohjain saada sytytettyä uudelleen.
<Sysi> näytönohjain ei ohjaa näytönkirkkautta, tuntuis jännältä että läppärissä ois erilliset näytönohjaimet eri ulostuloille
<kuukkeli> Ahaa. Mä ymmärsin tuon jutun sitten väärin. Täytyypä kehitellä jotain. Vaikka texti helppi xrandr:sta olikin aika hankala. Lueskelen muutaman kerran jos se vaikka aukeaa. Kiitos avusta.
<Ondalf> czr: ah, oisimpa googlannut tehokkaammin: Alteralla sanovat, että bash 10.0_altera_linux.sh toimisi :| noh, amd64 on jo asennettu
<czr> Ondalf :-)
<czr> hmm, alteran quartus?
<Ondalf> valitettavasti, kyllä
<czr> ah. se oli hauska. :-)
<czr> asensin sen 64-bittiseen hardyyn joka aika sit, ja joku versio myos lucidiin
<Ondalf> mie en vieläkään tajua, kuinka on mahdollista saada noin hyvin hijastettu ohjelmisto. koulussa winkkariympäristössä ajellaan tuota ihan ok koneilla, ja projektin aukasu kestää aina minuutista kahteen
<Ondalf> tarkotus oli vähän ropata uCLinuxilla ja siihen tarvittava toolkitti käännellä ym...
<Ondalf> ko noita lankkuja on käytettävissä Terasicilta DE2, DE2-70, DE3 :P
<czr> ei sano mulle mitaan. itsellani joku vanhempi kortti
<Ondalf> samahan se on testata, miten NIOS2 päällä tuo linuksi pyörähtää :)
<czr> cyclone II, piti kayda katsomassa
<Ondalf> joo, DE2 perustuu tuohon
<czr> siina ei hirveasti nioseja ajella :-)
<Ondalf> ja Cyclone3 löynee noista kolmosista jollen nyt kovin pahasti väärin muista
<czr> ne on aika paljon isompia jo imo
<Ondalf> jooh, 2C35 piiriin perustuupi tuo tavan DE2 pöytä, jolla on tullut pelleiltyä. pari kipaletta olis noita DE2-70 pöytiä, joissa yhteensä 32mb ram (vrt DE2, 8mb)
<Ondalf> ja noissa DE3:ssa oiskin sitten NIOSille varattavissa 1gb
<re-G> mitä pitää tehä haamuttavalle laserille? kalibroida jotenki vai dumpata dev/nulliin?
<bioterror> noooo
<bioterror> se riippuu
<re-G> haamutus tuli jauheen vaihdon yhteydessä
<bioterror> merkistä esimerkiksi
<re-G> velipoika
<bioterror> no mulla on kokemusta vain lexmarkeista ja hoopeista
<re-G> no mitä niille?:)
<ighea> SER:ksi
<bioterror> yleensä se on kai pc-unit joka kaipaa vaihtoa :D
<re-G> toi ilmeni aiemminki ku yritin käyttää tarvikekasettia
<re-G> nyt on täytetty alkup
<bioterror> toivottavasti tuolla mun dyykatulla laserjet 4000 n:llä on pitkä ikä :D
<re-G> siinä välissä tuhansia sivuja ongelmitta
<bioterror> eiks noissa oo joku putsaus-ajoki
<bioterror> ainakin Lexmarkeissa oli
<re-G> siinä on joku service ajo
<bioterror> pakko kyl sanoa, että tulostimet sapettaa :D
<bioterror> http://images.inquisitr.com/wp-content/2011/04/printer-jamming.jpg
<re-G> mut se tökkää siihen ku paperilokeron auki/kiinni-tunnistin taitaa olla paskeena
<Sysi> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/printers
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/VSOb4i -> Why I Believe Printers Were Sent From Hell To Make Us Miserable - The Oatmeal
<bioterror> hp:n multifunkkarit teki joskus haamua kun skannaili, johtui jostain muovikalvosta siellä skannerissa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-31
<tabasko_> czr_: ootko muuten lukenut sarjakuvia kindlellä?
<tabasko_> miten hyvin se taipuu siihen
<czr_> tabasko_, en
<czr_> en harrasta.
<tabasko_> hmm
<czr_> voisin kuvitella et mangaan sopii tosin
<czr_> evt.
<Sysi> ai se osaa näyttää kuvat peilikuvana kääntämättä tekstiä?
<tabasko_> :D
<tabasko_> joo mangaa näyttäs pyörittävän ainakin youtubessa
<czr_> Sysi, eiku siina on ROMiin poltettu ne about 20 eri ilmetta kasvoista mita kaikki mangat kayttaa
<czr_> ei tarvi ladata mitaan kun kaikki sarjat loytyy valmiiksi
<tabasko_> olis hienoa jos comixlogy olis tehnyt appin kindleelle että vois lukea sarjiksia :)
<tabasko_> tosin moni sen sarjakuvista on värillisiä, ehkei se oikein sovellu siihen
<Sysi> czr_: toi ois loistavuutta jos sais poistaa sen yhen tai ehkä pari muutaki ilmettä jotka on syitä olla lukematta mangaa
<czr_> Sysi, ei mul mitaan mangaa kohtaa ole varsinaisesti. en vain ymmarra. en kykene :-). eksa harrasti niita, yritin kylla kovasti. mut ei. oon tallainen vanha dinosaurus.
<inz> "Anime lähtee lapsesta hakkaamalla"
<czr_> en ois ihan varma kyl siitakaan
<czr_> tietty jos sen alottais tarpeeksi nuorena niin sit ehka.
<tabasko_> daam. pitäisköhän mun kuitenkin kallistua sen tabletin hankkimiseen :/
<tabasko_> toisaalta comixologylla on niin hyvä appi androidille että niitä lukee ihan hyvin pieneltäkin näytöltä
<teme> oiskoha suositella mitään hyvää musiikkisoitinta joka tukis np: skriptaa empathylle ja irkkiin
<Paavi2_0> sellaiset skriptit on muuten ihan hirveän ärsyttäviä
<bioterror> moc on jees kun voi kopioida ja pasteta
<bioterror> tulee komia > 06-BLAA - BLAA
<bioterror> mpg123 tai mpg321 ja ogg123 on myös ihan ok
<bioterror> mutta ne ei hanskaa oikein tota last.fm:n scroblausta
<Paavi2_0> teme: http://www.vuntz.net/projets/rhythmbox/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/V14M0W -> rhythmbox plugins - my projects - by Vincent
<Paavi2_0> suosittelen myös omatoimista haeskelua verkosta
<teme> heh
<teme> tässä etsiskellykki
<teme> mutta ei tahdo oikee tuolle AMIPille olla korvaajaa
<inz> last.fm-skrobblaa vaan soitantansa ja sieltä tarvittaessa hakee tiedon
<bioterror> nyt on joku libre.fm myös
<inz> on joo
<bioterror> varmaan aika surkea tuo discovery libre.fm:ssä kun kaikki käyttää last.fm:ää ;)
<inz> Ite joskus tein kikkulan http://inz.fi/clfm joka näyttää kuvana last.fm -biisit.
<jjo> mullakin taitaa olla tunnarit libre.fm:ään, mut eipä sitä tule juuri käytettyä
<jjo> kaikki spottarit ja sonokset osaa last.fm:n suoraan
<inz> Eikös libre ja last oo api-yhteensopivia
<jjo> on
<inz> Että hosts-kikalla saa pistään libreen lastin sijaan
<jjo> :)
<inz> Tuon clfm-kikkareen sorsat on http://inz.fi/clfm.txt, jos joku haluaa käyttää; käyttää tosin php-cairoa ja php-pangoa
<czr_>  /clfm nakyy kyl ihan sorsana mulla :-)
<inz> kappas
<inz> no /clfm.php näkyy sit kuvana
<inz> ilmeisesti .txt menee .php:n edelle
<czr_> eiks se pitais olla clfm.jpg tai jotain ;-)
 * czr_ gets his coat
<czr_> ihan hauska
<czr_> tosin jotenkin cairon/pangon vaarinkayttoa imo aika raskaasti mut :-)
<inz> tottakai on =)
<inz> jost jätät c:n pois, niin tulee gd-versio, mutta sen sorsat ei just ny oo esillä
<czr_> nah, nou hata
<TemeASD> nyt on pakko näin linux aloittelijana kysyä
<TemeASD> http://www.liranuna.com/rhythmbox-now-playing-script-for-xchat/
<TemeASD> miten toimin tuon tiedoston kanssa?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Q0h9PX -> LiraNuna’s Development Blog » Rhythmbox ‘Now Playing’ script for XChat
<TemeASD> nwm
<TemeASD> sain toimimaa
<TemeASD> heti ku kysyin ni ratkasu tuli selkeänä mieleen :D
<tale> Toivottavasti toi TemeASD ei tällä kanavalla ala käyttämään now playing scriptejään.
<bioterror> toivottavasti se ei kuuntele mitää tuubaa :D
<tuhoojabotti> Toivottavasti freenode sais yhteydet ilmas.
<tuhoojabotti> pidettyä nääs
<tabasko> hei, mikä se video konvertointi ohjelma on joka tulee ubuntussa?
<Jupp3> tabasko: mencoder, ffmpeg, avidemux?
<tabasko> Jupp3: ei, se oli jokuihan dead simple
<tabasko> ikkuna, jossa oli söpöt kuvakkeet eri laitteille, ja source nappi
<Jupp3> olikohan joku handbrake kans
<Jupp3> Mut itse käyttänyt lähinnä mencoder ja avidemux
<tabasko> nyt löysin Arista
<tabasko> http://images.maketecheasier.com/2011/05/MTE_arista_main.png
<elias_a> Osaakos kdenlive myös tuoda videota Firewiren kautta projektiin?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-01
<SipuliSopuli> onko jotenkin mahdollista tehdä sellanen "trigger" että kun tiettyyn wlaniin on muodostettu yhteys avataan päätteessä lynx?
<Echramath> Onhan se.
<SipuliSopuli> kaikista hienointahan olis jos sais triggerin joka koittaa reguestaa vaikkapa googlea muttakun väliin tulee wlanin kirjautuminen niin että trigger syöttäis kirjautumistiedot siihen jajajaja sitten netti oliskin käytössä ilman että manuaalisesti on tarvinnut kirjautua
<Echramath> (seuraavaksi varmaan kysyt miten?)
<Echramath> En nyt siis ihan ymmärrä mitä ajat takaa.
<SipuliSopuli> käytän usein wlania joka haluaa käyttäjätunnuksen ja salasanan ennenkun pääsee nettiin(kysyy seliamessa näitä), haluaisin automatisoida kirjautumisen siihen
<Echramath> Onnistuisko jopa wgetilla?
<SipuliSopuli> tai ainakin automatisoida sen verran että kun wlaniin on muodostettu yhteys niin avautuu lynx ja mun tarttee enää syöttää käyttäjätunnus ja salasana
<Echramath> wget --user=foo --password=bar muttamitätähän
<hifi> kyl sen voi automatisoida, tein joskus sparknetille sellasen
<mjr> skriptaamalla joo, tässä esimerkkinä HY:n hupnetille: http://mjr.iki.fi/software/hupon
<mjr> curl on kivampi ko wget
<SipuliSopuli> mietin just että mahtaisko wget toimia koska mikätahansa url ohjaa kirjautumissivulle ennenkun olet kirjautunut...
<hifi> riittää että tekee suoraan login postin
<hifi> kun tiedät sen sivun jolle se ohjaa kuitenkin
<hifi> kuten toi hupon tekee
<SipuliSopuli> ah, ongelmaahan ei ole koska kirjautumissivu on julkisesti netissä :D
<SipuliSopuli> "Jos ponnahdusikkunaa ei voida avata esimerkiksi selaimessa olevan eston vuoksi, istunnon maksimi kesto on 45 min."
<SipuliSopuli> tuo oman haasteensa
<mjr> luultavasti voi pistää skriptin loggaamaan uudestaan sisään 40 minuutin välein
<hifi> tai vaan refreshaamaan sitä sivua joka ponnahdusikkunassa on 30 minuutin välein
<hifi> ts. wgettaa/curlaa sen loopissa
<inz> Mulla jostain syystä ei toimi mun /etc/network/if-up.d -skripti
<inz> Vaikka NM:n pitäis ajaa
<inz> Se tekee about iwconfig "$IFACE" || exit 0; iwconfig "$IFACE" | grep -q 'ESSID:"<verkonnimi>"' || exit 0; curl <diipadaapa>
<inz> Jos ajan skriptin käsin, se toimii
<inz> Yks vaihtoehto olis tietysti kirjottaa pieni daemoni, joka kuuntelis nm:n viestejä ja tekis taikansa.
<hifi> mm, onko sulla ip tossa vaiheessa?
<czr_> pieni daemoni khihi
<inz> hifi, on, if-up.d ajetaan kun interface on pystyssä
<inz> Mutta en oo ihan varma, ajautuuko se ollennaa
<hifi> inz: tarkoittaako se sitä että sillä on myös ip
<hifi> siinä tapauksessa jos on dhcp
<hifi> ja että routet on myös kohdallaan
<inz> kyl
<SipuliSopuli> autowifi vaikuttaa mielenkiintoselta myös; http://www.manatlan.com/page/autowifi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/r9cj8P -> (manatlan) autowifi
<SipuliSopuli> wget ei toimi stadinetille
<Finnish> Miten saan katottua että mikä kovo on eka ja mikä toka, mulla on kaks identtistä kovoa koneessa ja toinen pitäis irroittaa nyt uuteen koneeseen käyttöön
<Finnish> Siis saisko tuon jotenkin softan kautta katottua mikä on ekassa piuhassa ja mikä toisessa
<czr_> jos piuhat ovat saman ohjainpiirin takana niin yleensa levyt numeroidaan sda:ssa piuhojen jarjestyksen mukaan suoraan
<czr_> yleensa.
<Echramath> Kuijahan nopian koneen tarvis että Vimeon HD pyöris?
<hifi> ehkä helpottais jos meet sen flässin ohi
<hifi> sen jälkeen se on enää kiinni kodeekista, prossusta ja näytönohjaimesta ja sen aureista ;)
<hifi> flashi välissä tekee hommasta hirveän raskasta ylipäätänsä
<hifi> ajureista*
<Echramath> Hmm kuinka siitä flashista tarkalleen pääsee ohi?
<hifi> samalla tavalla kuin tuubista, jollain työkalulla
<hifi> http://vimeo.com/10259948
<hifi> näemmä vain painat nappia :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/FzcFHK -> How To Download A Video From Vimeo on Vimeo
<hifi> tai vaihdat html5-soittimeen
<hifi> siihenkin on sivulla suoraan nappi
<Echramath> Ahaa, sinne pitää tehdä tunnus.
<Echramath> No okei, lukutaito pitäisi ostaa.
<hifi> on todennäköisempää että se HD pyörii VLC:ssä tai mplayerissä kuin selaimessa
<Echramath> Aivan varmasti.
<SipuliSopuli> mmm... ..mitenköhän sen sais nyt viritettyä niin että tietty skripti ajetaan kun määritettyyn wlaniin on muodostettu yhteys
<VilleVicious> mikäs olikaan kätevin tapa asentaa uusin java, jotta sais sammon nettipankin futamaan
<tale> VilleVicious: lisäät partner-jakelun, sitten asenna sun-java6-plugin
<tale> VilleVicious: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi#Sampopankki
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/QcUW0f -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<tale> VilleVicious: Onko Sid sukua?
<Kurko> mihinkäs tiedostoon laitetaan koko koneen laajuset ympäristömuuttujat?
<bioterror> meinaakko niinku bashia
<bioterror> varmaankin /etc/bash.bashrc
<bioterror> jos meinaat sinne lykätä jotain että export EDITOR=nano -w
<bioterror> tms.
<Echramath> Hei nyt mysteeri. Minkä takia en pääse kirjautumaan virtualboxdebianiin sisään.
<Echramath> Palvelin vastaa nätisti, mutta salasana ei kelpaa.
<Echramath> Ja auth.logiin ei tule mitään.
<Echramath> Mut jos heti jos samaan porttiin ottaa telnetillä yhteyden ja tunkee sontaa, tulee bad protocal version identification
<Echramath> Ei hiivatti, oon vaan tyhmä.
<Echramath> Oon puhunut ssh:lla sitten isäntäkoneelle.
<bioterror> :)
<Echramath> Siis "ssh foo@localhost 2222" on väärin, "ssh -p 2222 foo@localhost" oikein tässä tapauksessa.
<bioterror> oisko se sellainen PEBKAC
<pesasa> Meinasin just sanoa, että yhteys väärään koneeseen.
<elias_a>  Kertokaas, millä saapi kätevästi muutettua videon resoluutiota?
<bioterror> ffmpeg
<elias_a> Olisi pitkähkö video, joka pitää saada pienemmäksi tai useampaan osaan blip.tv:tä varten.
<elias_a> Pitääkin katsoa tuon manuskaa.
<bioterror> handbrake?
<elias_a> Aika jännä, että ei ole Kinossa ole toteutettu moista.
<elias_a> MIkäs se sellainen käsijarru on?
<bioterror> drinkki ja aenaenas
<elias_a> Vai silleen :)
<bioterror> https://trac.handbrake.fr/wiki/RateControlMethods
<bioterror> http://img.afreecodec.com/screenshot/16/handbrake-for-linux-735807.jpeg näyttää jotakuinki tollaselta
<elias_a> Vaikuttaa hyvältä! Pitääpä etsiä jokin repo missä se on.
<elias_a> bioterror: Näytti muuten lievästi erilaiselta Ubuntussa :)
<bioterror> näyttikö paremmalta
<elias_a> ei
<bioterror> onneksi ffmpeg näyttää kaikille samalta ;)
<elias_a> Mitenhän sitä vertaisi...
<elias_a> Timo Soini stringeissä? :P
<pesasa> elias_a: Sulla oli varmaan vaan väärä gtk-teema.
<bioterror> pesasa ;)
<bioterror> oikealla gtk-teemalla se olisi kuin Urpilainen verkkosukkahousuissa
<pesasa> :-)
<jjo> höh :(
<jjo> kertokaas gurummat, että miten tässä uuden ubuntun firefoxissa saa päälle sen, että primary selectionissa olevan urli avataan kun selaimen content panea klikkaa hiiren keskinapilla
<jjo> tai tarkemmin miten sen asetuksen saa kestämään selaimen uudelleenkäynnistyksen yli
<jjo> ei jaksais joka päivä muuttaa tuota
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-02
<mlpug> ikkunat kuten tämänkin xchat ovat ilman kehyksiä näytön vasemmassa yläkulmassa. niitä ei pysty hiirellä minimoimaan, siirtämään eikä mitenkään säätämään. mikäs window manager tms multa puuttuu. pitäisi olla melko puhdas natty suoraan paketista
<Paavi2_0> unity vissiin bugaa
<Paavi2_0> kokeile päätteessä: unity --verbose
<mlpug> raamit ilmestyi tuolla ikkunoille
<mlpug> ilmeisesti tämä hajosi kun asensin yritin saada compiz efektejä toimimaan ja installoin jonkun väärän paketin
<mlpug> lisäksi olin palannut gnomeen. nyt meni takaisin unityyn
<mlpug> taidan jäädä unityyn ja koittaa korjata loputkin ongelmat täällä
<Paavi2_0> mlpug: gnomessa metacityn käynnistäminen uudelleen korjaa joskus ongelmia
<tale> Ikkunoiden kehykset jos katoaan, syynä on ikkunamanagerin sammuminen tai sekoilu. Käynnistää ikkunamanagerin uudestaan niin voi korjaantua.
<drwin> onko mitään tehtävissä jos kone sammuilee itsekseen, vai onko vika vaan raudassa?
<crope> vois veikata että emolevyn konkat
<crope> onko kuinka vanha emolevy?
<re-G> jos et mitää omituista oo tehny eikä lämmöt oo korkealla ni raudassa
<drwin> kone on sellasen 4,5 vuotta vanha eikä muuta oo vaihettu ku kiintolevyjä
<re-G> drwin: kandee kurkata onko mikään emon konkista kupera päältä :P
<crope> katoppa varsin levylle, siellä on ~6 sellasta aika isoa elkoa lähellä prosessorin kantaa. yleensä ne on vähän pullistuneet ja sen huomaa silmämääräisesti
<crope> 4.5v vanha emo ja tilttailee tuolleen == melko satavarmasti elkot
<drwin> okei
<re-G> drwin: vilkaise ne lämmöt myös jos on yhtää epäilystä että ois korkeella
<re-G> mut äänestäisin elkoja myös
<drwin> taitaa tosiaan olla niissä vika. ainakin yksi pullistelee niin että minäkin erotan:)
<drwin> mielellään köyhänä opiskelijana vielä kituuttais tällä koneella jonkun aikaa, mutta mahtaako kannattaa kun osat alkaa paukkua
<czr_> voi ne elkot vaihtaa jos kolvi pysyy kadessa
<czr_> tai joku kaveri jolla on kolvi ja tietaa mista tilata komponentteja
<drwin> eipä oo pahemmin tullu kolvailtua jotain yläasteajan leikkimistä enempää
<czr_> elkot on helppoja, pitaa vain laittaa oikeinpain
<czr_> ja noi isommat on lapi levyn komponentteja
<czr_> ei mitaan pintaliitoskakkaa minka kans menee lahinna hermot :-)
<drwin> täytyy kattoa
<crope> joo kyllä ne vaihtelee aika helposti, mutta ei ne ilmasia ole
<crope> varmaan ~2e kappale ja niitä sen 6-7 kpl
<crope> ite en alkas vaihteleen, ku uusia emoja saa halvalla
<SipuliSopuli> kaipaisin helsingistä paria linuxläppärin omistajaa kokeilemaan autologin for stadinet skriptiä
<SipuliSopuli> saa ilmottautua!
<ighea> crope: "halvan" määrittely taitaa riippua kuukausituloista
<ighea> sitäkin sopii miettiä kannattaako sitten korvata huonoa emoa uudella "halvalla" joka on luultavasti yhtä "hyvä" kuin edellinenkin
<czr_> jos on 4.5v vanha emo, niin tuskin kovin "halvalla" loytyy toista samanlaista heti nyt.
<czr_> jos taas uusii emon uudella niin sit pitaa uusia yleensa aika runsaasti muutakin
<ninnnu> czr_: Jos on AMD niin silloin voi vielä lykästää, koska siellä ei kanta vaihdu kovinkaan usein
<czr_> totta
<czr_> itse tottunu inteleihin niin tottunu siihen et kaikki aina muuttuu
<czr_> tosin ostin pitkasta aikaa amdin vahan aikaa sit. en katunu. viela.
<ninnnu> Mulla on AMD ostoslistassa kunhan saan wanhan kopan kotikotoa
<czr_> no toi oli tuollainen outo projekti
<bioterror> ae ae, phenom II X6 1100T ;)
<czr_> "halvin mahdollinen tapa saada mahdollisimman paljon muistia gigaseen eetteriin"
<czr_> muisti=RAM tassa tapauksessa
<czr_> jotain 330 euroa, 16 GiB.
<czr_> sis alv.
<czr_> mut ei koteloa. joten toi on tuollainen naked design :-)
<elias_a> pesasa, bioterror: Samapa tuo miltä se näytti. Minä en suhtaudu käliin kuin intiimiin kanssakäymiseen... :P
<elias_a> Kunhan tekee hommansa niin homma on OK.
<elias_a> Vähän niin kuin vastaanottovirkailijan tai sihteerin ei kannata olla nätti nainen.
<elias_a> Jos on kovin nätti, ei työnteosta tule mitään :)
<czr> elias_a, meinaat et kauniit ihmiset ei osaa tehda toita? :-)
<bioterror> niiden kuuluu poseerata vain seiskassa ja hymyssä
<tale> Tai elias meinasi, ettei omasta työstä tule mitään jos on silmänruokaa katseltavana.
<bioterror> ei muuta kuin jonnekki sodexhon keittiöihin töihin
<Iltsu> kauniiden ihmisten ei tarvii tehä töitä
<kill3> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kill3> Tehdään asetuksia: uvcdynctrl (0.2.0-1) ...
<kill3> Tehdään asetuksia: wvdial (1.61-2) ...
<kill3> siihen jämähti
<kill3> seurauksena siitä että poistin lubuntu desktop paketta mutta se jäi jumiin ja uudelleenkäynnistin koneen
<kill3> siis "lubuntu-desktop"
<bioterror> lubuntu-desktop on vain meta-paketti
<bioterror> jossain vikaa koneessa jos sellaista poistaessa menee jokin jumiin
<kille3> luulen että tuo Ubuntun graafinen sovellusvalikoima vain jumitti todellisuudessa
<bioterror> en ihmettelis :-)
<kille3> mutta nyt en voi enää asentaa mitään
<bioterror> muutamat dpkg -rimpsut
<kille3> sudo dpkg --configure -a    jumittaa
<Sysi> kuinka pitkäksi aikaa
<kille3> no ainakin vielä se tuossa humisee
<kille3> Tehdään asetuksia: wvdial (1.61-2) ...
<Sysi> kato vartin tai puolen tunnin päästä uudelleen
<bioterror> toinen terminaali auki ja kattelee huutaako dmesg jotain erroria ;)
<kille3> warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)          tämä nyt ei siihen taida vaikuttaa mitään
<bioterror> ei
<kille3> eipä siellä muuta samantapaista ole dmesg:ssä
<kille3> Kyllä se siltä näyttää että jumissa on tuo dpkg --configure -a
<elias_a> czr: Ei, tarkoitan sitä, että jos sellainen kaunis, viehättävä ja sosiaalinen ihminen on sellaisessa paikassa, että siinä voi hengailla niin sen kauniin työnteosta ei usein tule mitään.
<elias_a> Nähty on.
<kill3> Mitäköhän tämän dpkg:n kanssa pitäisi tehdä?
<SipuliSopuli> http://wahalahti.net/565/stadilogin/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tGUbFV -> Stadilogin | Timi Wahalahti
<ninnnu> SipuliSopuli: CC-lisenssit on lähinnä tarkoitettu sisältöön. GPLv2 vastaisi BY-SA:ta
<ninnnu> Ei mul muuta
<SipuliSopuli> njaa
<SipuliSopuli> muutetaas tohon jotain muuta kauneussyistä...
<ighea> WTFPL on ainut oikea
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-03
<czr_> elias_a, koskee kait lahinna vain ihmisia jotka ei ole tottunu tuohon
<elias_a> czr_: Ei siinä paljon tottumiset auta jos yhteistyöyritysten edustajat ottavat tavakseen tulla ekaksi hengaamaan sen kauniin ihmisen pöydänkulmalle.
<elias_a> Omille työntekijöille voi sentään ärjyä, että hemmettiin sieltä kyhnäämästä. Yhteistyökumppaneille tai asiakkaille ei.
<czr_> njaaa. sellainen ongelma :-)
<czr_> ehka se pitais olla kaunis mut varustettu sellaisella rekkamiehen luonteella.
<czr_> ihmiset lahtis pakoon sit aika nopeesti
<elias_a> czr_: On sellainenkin nähty.
<czr_> ma en ole viela
<elias_a> Mimmi kyllästyi yhteen pöytään nojailevaan kaupparatsuun, nousi ylös ja otti sitä jalkovälistä avokonttorissa ja kailotti, että mennäänkös heti tuonne invavessaan.
<czr_> :-) oikein
<czr_> mut, jospa sita kahvia, kun se varmaankin on jo valmistunut!
<bioterror> czr_, oliko haaskalinnut jo vetänyt pannun tyhjäksi? :D
<bioterror> se kyl sapettaa että huomaat ettei oo kahvia, keität sitä ja sitten kun menet hakemaan niin se on jo vedetty
<czr_> bioterror, ei. mut se johtuu siita et olin ekana toimistolla tanaan ja on valipaiva niin aika vahan porukkaa toissa
<czr_> joten sain juoda ihan neitseellisesta pannusta ihan ommoo kahvia!
<czr_> (eli paiva alkoi hyvin)
<czr_> saa nahda miten se viela paattyy tosin
<elias_a> Mihinkäs tiedostoon gedit kirjoittaa viimeisimmät muokatut tiedostot?
<tale> elias_a: luultavasti ~/.gnome2/gedit hakemistoon tai gedit-2 tiedostoon.
<tuhoojabotti> gdm päivitty
<tuhoojabotti> joskohan nyt ois bugifiksejä :P
<japse> Hyvää iltaa. Miten suorin *.bin tiedoston ajamisen ubuntussa?
<japse> Yritin jo sudottaa sitä mutta ei lähde päälle
<mjr> chmod a+x tiedosto.bin
<mjr> ./tiedosto.bin
<japse> mmm. eikö se ole sama asia kuin gnomessa antaa suoritus oikeudet? tein sen jo?!
<mjr> lienee
<Echramath> Eiks se käy sit?
<mjr> komentorivikäynnistysyrityksestä ehkä saa jotain relevanttia virheilmoitusta jos ei toimi?
<japse> Kiitos jällen kerran mjr sain toimimaan.
<japse> mitä eroa on ./ vertaa sudo tai chmod?
<ninnnu> ./ = "Suorita tässä hakemistossa oleva komento"
<Echramath> ./ on vaan notaatio "tässä hakemistossa".
<Echramath> Se ei näet ole unix-systeemeissä polussa yleensä se työhakemisto, toisin kuin jossain dossissa oli.
<japse> asiasta kolmanteen. onko kellään kokemuksia python ja multitheridingistä?
<japse> Olen kehitellyt Ubuntulle jo jonkin aikaa yhtä ohjelmaa ja alkaa näyttää että se tarvitsee toimiakseen multithreadingiä kaikki linkit mitä on tiedossa on enemmän kuin plussaa
<japse> Olen lähinnä ihemtellyt sitä kun olen koodannut tota ohjelmaa pythonilla ja gladella guita niin os.popen toimintojen ajamien lakkauttaa glade guin ajon ... tietoa kellään?
<pesasa> Ja sudo ajaa pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla (ei kannata, jos ei ole tarkoitus), chmod taas muuttaa tiedoston oikeuksia. Eli kolme ihan eri asiaa.
<japse> Niin varmasti onkin. pakko kysyä kun ei tiedä ;)
<Iltsu> mite, onks joku ollu dd-wrt skenen suhtee aktiivine
<ninnnu> Laita Tomato tai OpenWRT
<Iltsu> et jos haluis mielellää gigasta lankaverkkoo ja dd-wrt:tä kaikil herkuil ni onks mimmone yhtälö
<ninnnu> Mulla on Tomato, vähän on kaduttanu etten laittanu OpenWRT:tä (siihen sais kai sshfs:n, Tomatossa etälevyt pitää hoitaa Samballa)
<ninnnu> pitäs toimia
<Iltsu> nii tarvis vaa ettii sitä varten joku tukiasema
<Iltsu> eiks openwrt vaadi pal enempi puukottamist ku dd-wrt
<ninnnu> Buffalo vissiin tekee jopa jotai leluja joissa on jo valmiiksi DD-WRT
<ninnnu> emmätiiä
<re-G> tomato rokkaa
<re-G> täältä ääni sille. ddwrt kokeilin mut kokemus tomaton kanssa oli vakuuttavampi
<Iltsu> dd-wrt:ssähä o kaik oletuksena
<Iltsu> mul o ny himas wrt54gs dd-wrt:lläö
<czr> japse, popenin lukeminen normaalisti on nk "blocking", eli pysayttaa sun prosessin kunnes dataa tulee.
<czr> japse, saikeet on yksi tapa ratkaista ongelma, toinen tapa on kayttaa nk non-blocking/multiplexing I/O:ta. esim select() jarjestelmakutsu
<czr> japse, saikeiden mukana tulee hankalia lukitusongelmia, select taas vaatii jonninverran ohjelman logiikan muuttamista sopivaksi ensin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-04
<torde> osaisko joku sanoa, mitä komento: "/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session" yrittää tehdä, ja miksi se syö multa yhden prossun kaiken tehon
<torde> ja onko normaalia, että netstat näyttää sille 1010 yhteyttä
<torde> jaahas. nyt selvis
<torde> kpackagekitsmarticon varaa pauttiarallaa 1000 dbus-yhteyttä. maksimi on 1024, jonka jälkeen dbus ja koko kone jysähtää
<torde> "jee"
<torde> nyt ku vielä keksis jonku ratkasun tähän
<torde> muuki ku killall kpackagekitsmarticon
<czr> toi 1024 on oletuksena max maara file descriptoreita mita ohjelmalla voi olla auki
<czr> eli veikkaan et se koodi vain on bugista ja menee sit ikuiseen luuppiin kun jostain syysta ei saakaan luotua socketeja yms
#ubuntu-fi 2011-06-05
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Minitube
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6hpVHP -> Viikko 23 - Minitube | Viikon VALO
<mlpug> koitan saada usbiin liitettävää wlania toimimaan
<mlpug> kun liitän sen niin laite näkyy lsusb:llä ok. kun liitän sen niin dmesg sanoo, että ... "using ehci_hcd" ...
<mlpug> sitten lsmodilla tuollaista ehci_hcd:tä ei kuitenkaan näy
<czr_> se ehci = sun koneen piirisarjan usb 2 osuus
<czr_> eli eikohan sille ajuri ole sulla jo ladattuna.
<mlpug> eikö jos dmesg sanoo using niin se ole silloin moduli jota kyseinen laite käyttää . lsmodin pitäisi listata modulit?
<czr_> echi ei viittaa siihen sun usb-palikkaan viela
<czr_> mlpug, mita sanoo ls -lad /sys/module/ehci_hcd ?
<czr_> "usb 4-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2" jos tuota "using":ia tarkoitat, niin toi on normaalia. se vain kertoo et onko uhci/ehci:n takana ja missa portissa.
<czr_> kaikille usb-laitteille tulee vastaava kun tokkaat kiinni, riippumatta itse laitteen ajurista
<Sysi> networkmanager ei nää korttia vai mikä on varsinainen ongelma?
<mlpug> czr_, käyn kokeilemassa. hetkonen. raportoin kohta mitä tuo sanoo. kone on muualla
<czr_> k
<czr_> tosin ei tuossa erityisesti tarvitse kokeilla mitaan. tiedan mika se tulos on jo :-)
<mlpug> no siellä on drivers ja parameters hakemistot ja drivers hakemistossa pci:ehci_hcd
<mlpug> mut siis olisko niin, ettei tämä toimi. se usb wlan mokkula tuli talkkarin mukana ja netistä googlasin jotain keskustelua siihen suuntaan, että ei oikein PC:n ja usb kakkosen kanssa toimisi
<mlpug> ja usb ykkönen taitaa puuttua tästä modernista PC:stä. kai usbin pitäisi olla yhteensopiva mut hätäisesti luin että olisi niin ettei tuo mokkula oikein toimi usb kakkosen kanssa
<mlpug> vai mikä on fiilis täällä kanavalla että kannattaako tuota yrittää saada pelittämään
<mlpug> siis ei talkkari sitä tuonut vaan se tuli telkkarin mukana se USB mokkula ;)
<mlpug> Sysi, network manager ei näe sitä USB laitetta
<mlpug> ei näy iwconfigilla eikä ifconfigilla
<czr_> mlpug, niin, eli se ehci_hcd ajuri on sun koneessa ladattuna. luultavasti ei ole vain moduulina jos lsmod ei sita nayta
<mlpug> ei näytä lasmod
<mlpug> lsmod
<czr_> mika se lsusb:n mukaan on?
<mlpug> Sysi, siis selvittely loppuu virallisen troubleshooting ohjeen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide kohtaan 1.3 "device recognition and operation" eli ei olla IP osoiteongelmissa asti
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GdMVrx -> Wireless Troubleshooting Guide - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<mlpug> czr, se on bus1, device4 04da:1800 panasonic (Matshusita)
<mlpug> nyt pitää lähteä tauolle. tsekkaan täältä ja/tai lokeista jos joku vielä kommentoi jotain tähän. bbl
<czr_> http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Panasonic_DY-WL10
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5VHoxZ -> Panasonic DY-WL10 - WikiDevi
<czr_> ei ole muuta ajuria bcm4323:lle kuin ndiswrapperilla
<czr_> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.wireless.general/66305
<czr_> eli jos haluat sen toimimaan niin tarvit windows-ajurit sille ja sit tuskailet ndiswrapperin kanssa
<mlpug> czr_, kuten sanottu tuo wlan tuli panasonicin telkkarin mukana ja toimii siinä ok mutta jos ei se ilman ndiswrapperia toimi tietsikassa niin taidan ostaa sitten jonkun paremmin käyttäytyvän wlanin.
<mlpug> tuskin ne montaa kymppiä maksaa
<tale> mlpug: Kaupasta saa USB WLAN-sovittimia, joissa paketin päällä luvataan toimivan Linuxissa.
<Jupp3> tale: Tosin osalle niistä on vain binääriajurit (joskus vain vanhalle kernelle), ja joidenkin mukana tulee vain sorsat, jotka ei kauhean helposti käänny
<Jupp3> Eli ei kannata täysin sokeasti luottaa siihen linux -tarraan
<Tieto-kone> terrve
<Tieto-kone> mulla olis pikku ongelma, miten saa toimimaan 2 näyttöä, eri näyttiksissä
<bioterror> tarvii puukotella varmaan xorg.confia
<Tieto-kone> eihän näissä oo sitä? tää valitteli sen puutetta
<Wompatti> Tieto-kone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/x02pBR -> HOWTO: Dual Screen in Ubuntu - Two Video Cards - Ubuntu Forums
<Wompatti> Tarkoitatko tuollaista konfiguraatiota vai jotakin muuta?
<Tieto-kone> joo, tuollaista
<Tieto-kone> tuon ohjeen mukaan kun laittaa cp ja xorg.conffin niin sitä ei muka ole
<Tieto-kone> nää uudethan ohjautui eri kautta?
<Tieto-kone> tää on 10.04 lts
<Wompatti> Tieto-kone: xorg.confin voi tehdä.
<mjr> sama xorg.conf se on jos sellaista tarvitsee; yleensä pärjää ilman autodetektoinnilla
<bioterror> jos sä teet xorg.confin, se lukee sen
<Tieto-kone> joo
<Tieto-kone> miten näkee, missä busIDssä on näyttikset
<jcash> sainpas vihdoin säädettyä 3d cuuben toimimaan kunnolla 11.04. vittumaisesti sai pikanäppäimet tai lähinä alt + tab  epäkuntoon.
<jcash> nyt on kivoo
<jcash> hitto. ei varmaan vaimo tykännyt, että menin asentamaan linuxin. ei oo kauheasti kerennyt sen kanssa seurustelemaan tässä
<jcash> :D
<nano> prioriteetit kohdillaan
<jcash> no sanos muuta. tuntuis tyhmältä olla mustasukkainen sen askarteluista, mutta ei noista naisista tiedä.
<Tieto-kone> haloo? millä komennolla näki näyttiksien bus id;n
<jcash> osaisiko joku muuten arvella syytä kun asennettuani foobarin winellä en saa ulkoisia kiintolevyjä näkymään foobarin kautta.
<re-G> Tieto-kone: koita nyt lspci ja lshw näin alkuun
<jcash> vaikka on siis usb:lla kiinni. ei mikään langaton verkko
<Tieto-kone> kiitos, alkaa unohtumaan kun käyttänyt winukkaa
<jcash> harmittaa kun se on ainoa juttu mitä todella kaipaisi
<Sysi> jcash: tai kokeile clementineä
<jcash> was ist das
<Sysi> foobar-kopio jos muistelen oikeaa soitinta
<Sysi> eiku ei tainnu olla tuo
<Sysi> deadbeef
<jcash> aa, no jos siin toimis foobar pluginit niin se ois jees
<jcash> kun foo_discogs on ihan ehdoton kun oon turhan tarkka näiden tiedostojen kanssa
<jcash> tulee virtuaalikikulia monta metriä kun on levy-yhtiötä ja catalogei myöten täytetty id tagit
<Tieto-kone> ei tää paska tunnista toista
<Sysi> niistä en tiiä, winellä vissiin Z:\ alta pääsee juureen, kelaa sieltä media ja siellä pitäis olla ulkoset levyt jos ne on normaalisti liitettynä
<jcash> aa, vois viel kokeilla uusiks
<jcash> on niin n00b tän parissa, että jos ei saa step by step ohjeita niin vie aikaa
<jcash> z: tosiaan sieltä pääs
<jcash> mut jos sieltä voi taistella itsensä viel toisaalle
<jcash> tosin voihan ton tägäämisen tehdä windowsin kauttakin, että ei maailma siihen kaadu
<jcash> jahas, miten toi kellokin on noin paljon.
<jcash> jännä kyl tuon asennuksen kanssa kun tein sen pari kertaa. ei kauan kestänyt kun nohevana n00bina olin saanut suht count away tän koneen. no jännää oli oikeastaan se, että ensiksi ei toiminut toinen ohjelma jolla tein usb installerin. käytin sitten toista ja kaskas pelas. reinstall taas sama joka aikaisemmin toimi ei toiminutkaan, mutta se joka ei aluksi toiminut toimi.
<jcash> noudattaako toi jotain logiikkaa vai arpooko ihan vittuillakseen
<Tm_T> kielenkäyttö...
<jcash> no eikös toi nyt ole ihan puhekieltä?
<jcash> ainakin kuulee radiossa ja telkkarissa, mutta pahoittelen jos aiheutin mielipahaa
<Tm_T> saatte anteeksi, ja pahoittelen etten osaa auttaa ongelmien kanssa
<Tm_T> kauniita unia kanavan väki
<Sysi> onkohan mahdollista käyttää RJ11-portilla varustettua ubuntu/debian-pc:tä adsl-modeemina, vai pitääkö siinä olla tarkoituksee dedikoitu laite välissä?
<Echramath> Vähän epäilyttää onko sitä softaa olemassa.
<ighea> ei onnistu
<ighea> juttelevat täysin eri taajuuskaistoilla
<Echramath> Niin tai siis kysymys oli, että mitä sen portin perässä on.
<Sysi> puhelinpistokkeeseen tuleva tökkeli josta lähtee piuha tällähetkellä arveluttavaan telewelliin, koneen tarkasta speksistä en tiiä
<Echramath> Niin mut siis onhan noita adsl-korttejakin, mut tuskin ajureita.
<Sysi> pitänee luottaa tuohon TW-201:een sitte, jos ois tarpeeks tyhmä pysymään kasassa
<ighea> lyö siihen aktiivituuletin päälle x)
<Sysi> pitää hommata ehkä parempi kytkin ja wlan-purkki
<Sysi> tällä hetkellä wlan-purkin ip:n selvittäminen ei oo onnistunu, asetin stattisen jollon se tietysti jokääs ku yritti reboottautua, nyt ei oo asetetussa ip:ssä eikä näy dhcp-taulussa
<Sysi> menee kummiski liikenne läpi ihan hyvin
<ighea> resetoi se
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-28
<noviisi-buntu> moi. yritän pähkäillä, miten saisin ftp-yhteyden tunneloitua ssh:n yli duunipaikan ftp-palvelimelle. reitti on: oma kone -> gateway-kone -> ftp-palvelin.
<noviisi-buntu> gw-koneelle asti saan tunnelin luotua, mutta miten saisin ftp-clientin näkemään tuon gw:n takana olevan ftp-palvelimen?
<paww> laita gatewaylle ssh port forwardi, niin että se ftp-palvelin näkyy gateway-koneella. Käytä passiivi-ftp:tä.
<noviisi-buntu> hmmm... eli ensin ssh:lla kiinni gw-koneelle, siellä ssh-komennolla tunneli gw-kone -> ftp-palvelin... sitten vasta ssh-tunneli omalta koneelta gw-koneelle?
<anger> ssh tunnus@gwkone.org -D 8080 -N -f
<anger> Ja ftp:ssä socks-proxy localhost port 8080
<anger> Eikun niin, sä tarttet myös gw-koneelta oman tunnelin ftp:lle?
<anger> Luinpa mä huonosti...
<noviisi-buntu> gw-koneelta saan avattua ftp-yhteyden ftp-palvelimelle
<noviisi-buntu> jos se mitään auttaa?
<anger> No haittaako se että gw-kone -> ftp-palvelin välin liikenne kulkee salaamattomana?
<noviisi-buntu> ei haittaa
<anger> No sittenhän toi ylläoleva riittää
<anger> Pitää olla toi socks proxy ssh:ssa jotta saa dataakin ftp:llä siirrettyä
<anger> Kulkevat eri portissa kuin ftp-komennot
<mjr> jooh, ftp on epäkiitollinen forwardoitava
<mjr> passiivimoodissa vähän parempi
<anger> Ei kai toi mitenkään ylitsepääsemätöntä ole kunhan ftp-ohjelma tukee tota socks-proxyä
<anger> Parashan tietty olisi että ftp-palvelin olisi myös sftp-palvelin
<noviisi-buntu> kiitoksia, tuollahan sen sai toimimaan. täytyy laittaa muistiin tuo, että ftp:ssä on tuollainen jännä ominaisuus :)
<lemonade> aergh. mikähän päivitys on vienyt tuen multimedianäppäimiltä
<tale> lemonade: Oletko Ubuntun mitä versiota päivittänyt?
<lemonade> tale: 12.04:n sisällä päivitin
<lemonade> mutta nyt ilmeisesti nuo namiskat taas toimii
<lemonade> aika jännä... äsken ei antanut xev:lle edes mitään noita nappeja painettaessa
<anger> Sekoaako muillakin nettisivut chrome & ati yhdistelmällä?
<tale> anger: Kaikki nettisivut vai jotkut tietyt?
<anger> Esim. gif-animaatiot eivät tunnu toimivan ja kaikki js-pohjaiset kuvagalleriat tuntuvat toimivan vähän miten sattuu
<tale> anger: Eikä ole ylimääräisiä lisäosia Chromessa?
<anger> No niitä kyllä on...
<tale> anger: Ota ne kaikki pois käytöstä ja katso niitä samoja webbisivuja uudestaan.
<anger> Adblock ja webdev-työkaluja
<anger> Ei näytä olevan vaikutusta
<anger> Esim. http://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikkeli/110546-vetokannas-on-jo-nyt-lannen-vetonaula kuvien vaihtaminen tuo vain osan uudesta kuvasta näkyviin
<anger> Sitten kun muuttaa selainikkunan kokoa niin näkyy taas ok
<anger> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/9936/ruutukaappaus1.jpg
<anger> Toi siis toistuu kaikilla ajax-sivustoilla
<anger> Chromessa olikin aika hieno bugiraportointiominaisuus, ehkä hyödyllisempää ihmetellä sinne suuntaan
<anger> Eiköhän tämä ole jokin Chrome/Ati -issue...
<tale> anger: Epäilemättä. Lienet asentanut Chromen Ubuntun ulkopuolelta?
<anger> Joo, googlen omista repoista
<anger> Niin joo ja voisi downgradettaa chromen myös stableksi :)
<fintonline> hello
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-29
<Tm_T> onkos muilla fi.archive.ubuntu.com (130.230.54.102) vastaillut hieman heikosti viimeaikoina?
<crizis> välillä tulee joo valitusta ettei voitu ladata paketteja
<n1ko> viimeaikoina? päivinä,tunteina?
<Tm_T> viimeaikoina as in tänään
<n1ko> laitoin viestiä eteenpäin, mutta yksi ylläpitäjistä on ainakin pois suomesta
<Tm_T> vähän vain tökkii
<Tm_T> no nyt taas fi.archive.ubuntu.com ei meinaa vastailla /:
<Tm_T> noni, aikansa odottaa niin toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-30
<elias_a> Kertokaas mihin mulla on jäänyt kummittelemaan tuloste kun printteri sylkee rikkinäisen PDF-tiedoston paloja eikä sitä näy CUPSin tulostusjonossa?
<Tekno_> tulostimee
<elias_a> Ketju on siis Nattykone -> Jetdirect -> HPLJ4
<Tekno_> sen muistiin
<Tekno> tai johonki muistii
<Tekno> itel ainaki tulostin voi ruveta sylkeen uudestaa viikko sit laitettuu tulostetta, ku painaa tiettyä nappia :D'
<elias_a> LJ4:n tilalla oli ennen LJ5. Meni rikki, heitin nelosen tilalle ja nyt tulee kakkaa enkä keksi miten jono siivotaan.
<Tekno> kaivaa vanhast muistist
<elias_a> IMHO se muisti ei voi olla muu kuin Ubuntu-läppärin muisti. Sekä printteristä että Jetdirect-purkista lähtee IVO-bootilla kaikki.
<elias_a> Kumma vain kun otin sen vanhan printteriasennuksenkin pois ja muutin Jetdirect-purkinkin IP-osoitteen varmuuden vuoksi.
<elias_a> Silti tunkee jonosta kakkaa.
<elias_a> Missä ihmeessä se jono on kun tulostimien hallinnassa ei näy mitään?
<Tekno> tulostimessa itessään
<Tekno> tai siinä jetdirectis
<elias_a> Ei tollasen vanhan Laserjetin muistia ole mitenkään varmennettu paristolla.
<elias_a> Eikä sen puoleen ymmärtääkseni sen Jetdirect-purkinkaan.
<elias_a> Jaa niin - tuosta tulkinnasta voi olla varma siksi, että sitä kakkaa alkaa tunkemaan vain kun tämä Ubuntu-kone on päällä ja kiinni mun paikallisverkossa.
<Tekno> cupsilla oli joku hakemisto mis ne filut o
<Tekno> tyhjennä se
<elias_a> Niin... kun vaan osaisi kvg-tempun sen hakemiston löytämiseksi...
<elias_a> Tekno: Hakemisto löytyi.
<elias_a> Sillä näytti hoituvan. Kiitos!
<Tekno> ole hyvä.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-31
<Jonii> Hei, mulla on joitain ongelmia tän mun uuden läppärin kanssa jolla on ubuntu 12.4
<Jonii> Yks: kone menee lukkoo ku laitan läpän kii niin et näyttö sammuu. Kaks: en saa clickpadissa toimimaa mouse2/sekondääristä hiiriklikkausta toimimaa klikkaamalla
<Jonii> Toi toimii jos näpäyttää kahta sormea touchpadille samaa aikaa jos clicks with touchpad on päällä, mutta ku toi on epävarmaa ni en tykkää siitä
<Wnt> Jonii: läpän sulkemisesta tapahtuvat jutut voi muuttaa ainakin gnome-tweak-tool softalla kohdasta Shell -> "Laptop lid close..."
<Wnt> ja sen saa asennettu komentoriviltä komennolla "sudo apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool"
<Jonii> Oke, kokeilen sitä
<Jonii> Konflikti, ton asentaminen vaatii että asennan ison kasan paketteja joita ei ole verifioitu, ja joissa tää suosittelee että en asentais
<Jonii> Asennanko silti?
<Jonii> autentikoitu*
<smoinen> näytön sulkemisesta tapahtuvia toimintoja voi säätää myös Järjestelmäasetukset > Virransäästö
<smoinen> asentamatta mitään uutta
<Jonii> smoinen: mutta kun sieltä ei voi säätää tota ominaisuutta
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-01
<sorsis> kellään kokemusta glassfishin asentamisesta?
<Jakke77> mikähän on PB/s latausvauhti
<olmi> petatavua (10^15) sekunnissa, mutta vahvasti kuulostaa mittausvirheeltä.
<Jakke77> jaa-a ubuntu päivittelen ja tollasen vauhdin ilmotti ja paketit tuntu tulevan vauhdilla etana
<Jakke77> eli ton vaihdin pitäs olla melkein valonnopeutta :)
<olmi> jos se olikin p niin kuin piko, sitten oli tosi hidasta :)
<Jakke77> PB/s
<Jakke77> nyt näyttäs muuttuneen oikeaksi
<Jonii> Mulla on kaks ongelmaa ubuntun kanssa
<Jonii> Toinen on että ubuntu menee lukkoo ku suljen läpän
<Jonii> Toinen on... Eiku nii joo, se taitaa olla jo ratkastu
<Jonii> ELi selitän enempi: Asetukset power-menun alta on että when closing lid [Do nothing] [Do nothing], Lock [   ON], lock screen [when idle for 5 minutes]
<Jonii> Silti menee lukkoo ku laitan läpän kiinni. Tää pitäís saada korjattua
<smoinen> Jonii: tuo Lock screen -asetus lienee siis Järjestelmäasetukset -> Näytön kirkkaus ja lukitus -asetuksissa. mulla ainakin on siellä eikä virransäästössä
<smoinen> Jonii: testasinpa tuota. se tosiaan menee lukkoon jos automaattinen lukitus on päällä (esim. 5 min, kuten sulla) ja läpän laittaa kiinni
<smoinen> Jonii: eli jos sulla on päällä automaattinen lukitus, niin kone menee lukkoon läpän sulkeutuessa
<Jonii> smoinen: okei. Eli miten tosta ominaisuudesta pääsee eroo?
<Jonii> Ja kiitos tiedosta. Mä en ennen tätä ollu varma bugasko mun kone vai oliks toi Ubuntun ominaisuus
<smoinen> Jonii: en tiedä. ubuntu ilmeisesti tulkitsee läpän sulkemisen idle-tilana, jolloin lukko menee päälle, jos se on valittu meneväksi päälle idle-tilassa
<smoinen> itselläni lukko ei ole lainkaan päällä vaan laitan se käsin päälle kun haluan
<smoinen> ton voi tulkita joko bugiksi tai ominaisuudeksi
<Jonii> Hmm.... Mä kyl tahtoisin että tää lukittuu jos on idlenä liian kauan
<smoinen> Jonii: näköjään aikaisemmin ubuntu on toiminut eri tavalla (mikä on aiheuttanut närää): http://www.callum-macdonald.com/2008/06/11/ubuntu-lock-screen-on-laptop-close-lid/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uCIwZI -> Ubuntu lock screen on laptop close lid | Callum Macdonald
<smoinen> ehkä noita gconf tai mitä vastaavia säätöjä nyt onkaan säätämällä tuon sais muutettua
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-02
<puunakki> Asentelin tossa KDE:n komennolla "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", niin onnistuuko Unityn poisto komennolla "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" vai mitenkä tuo kannattaisi hoitaa?
<Tm_T> !purekde
<lubotu3> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Tm_T> tuohon malliin vissiinkin
<puunakki> oukkidoukki
<puunakki> ty
<puunakki> näyttää homma toimivan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-06-03
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Open_Goldberg_Variations
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/WNVM8a -> 2x23 Open Goldberg Variations - Viikon VALO #75 | Viikon VALO
<Tekno> moi
<Tekno> laitoin päivitykset taustalle rullaan -> painoin alt+tab ja näyttö meni mustkas
<Tekno> kiintolevy raksuttaa siihe tahtiin et päivitykset kuitenki etenee
<Tekno> mitä kantsis tehä
<Tekno> näkeeks etenemistä mitenkää komentorivilt
<tale> Tekno: Kokeile painaa Control-Alt-F1, pääset konsoliin.
<Tekno> no joo mä olen jo siin
<Tekno> ja irssis
<tale> Tekno: Siellä voi tail -f sopivia /var/log hakemiston tiedostoja joittaa.
<tale> Tekno: Ehkä Alt-F7 päästäisi sinut nyt takaisin GUI-istuntoon?
<Tekno> juu mutta sielä on vain musta ruutu
<Tekno> eikä mistää tapahu mitää
<tale> Tekno: Paha juttu, nyt et tiedä jos se päivitys kysyy jotain eikä pääse vastaamaan.
<Tekno> niinpä
<tale> Tekno: Turvallisempi olisi alun perinkin unohtaa päivitykset GUI:n kautta, ja päivittää konsolilta screen -istunnossa.
<tale> Nyt kauppaan.
<Tekno> nonii
<Tekno> raksutus loppu
<Tekno> eli siel o varmaa joku kysymys
<Tekno> :<
<Tekno> mitäs mä teen
<Tekno> miten saan x:n uudelleenkäynnistettyä?
<Tekno> tjäh
<gildean> Tekno: eipä se päivitys mitään kysele salasanan lisäksi
<gildean> koita käynnistää ldm uusiksi, oiskohan ollu sudo service ldm restart
<gildean> pitäs läväyttää kirjautumisruutu näkyviin
<Tekno> nyt on päivitykset tehty, mut ku meen työpöydälle ni musta ruutu vaa
<Tekno> eikä mitää muuta
<Tekno> miten laitan defaultiks ton "Ubuntu 2D" tos kirjautumis hommas
<Tekno> se meinaan toimi
<Tekno> noh
<Tekno> miks esim "yksityisyys" ohjelma jää taustalle ja sammuu ku yritän käynnistää sen
<Mkaysi> tale++
<Mkaysi> Tekno: Krjaudu sisään sillä, niin se on oletus kun kirjaudut sisään seuraavalla kerralla
<Tekno> juu
<Echramath> Btw. onko olemassa mitään latexinkorvaajaa?
<re-G> mikä vika latexissa on
<Echramath> Se on vähän legacyhenkinen kaveri.
<Echramath> Esim. kuvien lisääminen on ihan käsittämätöntä.
<Echramath> Saattaa kyllä olla, etten vaan osaa.
<pesasa> Saattaa olla. :-)
<pesasa> Voit tietty kokeilla LyXillä.
<Myrtti> mitä ongelmia siinä on? latex itsessään on kohtalaisen kankea, mutta jos pdflatex on käytössä niin sitten homma alkaa saamaan tolkkua
<Myrtti> itse olen aina luntannut Wikibooksista ohjetta
<ninnnu> riippunee kai myös että millä kirjoitat. Mä otin yhdet luentomuistiinpanot geditillä ja olihan se aika kankeeta, mutta vaihtoehtona oli texmaker X11Forwardingin yli eikä sekään oikein houkutellut. Texmaker joko tekee elämästä kivemman tai sit ei
<ninnnu> oon kyl ymmärtäny että kuvien lisääminen on aina ollu aika tuskaa latexissa, riippumatta siitä että millä teet
<pesasa> No ei se nyt niin tuskaa ole. Sen kun muistaa, että latexille annetaan eps-kuvia ja pdflatexille pdf-kuvia.
<Myrtti> pesasa: nimenomaan.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-27
<czr> Nakkel, randomfileen vai /dev/urandom?
<czr> katso dstat:illa yms (dstat -cmdn) mika osa jarjestelma kuormittuu testin aikana noissa molemmissa tapauksissa
<Nakkel> czr: urandomista purskuteltu 10 gigan tiedosto.
<czr> Nakkel, ah. urandom ei ole mikään nopea, se kannattaa pitää mielessä
<czr> se yrittää kuitenkin aika kovasti luoda satunnaisuutta huonollakin entropialla, joten se syö CPU:ta suht paljon vs "kaista" mitä siitä saa
<Nakkel> czr: Siis se tiedosto on etukäteen dumpattu urandomista dd:n läpi.
<czr> jaaa-a.
<czr> kokeilitko tuosta dstat-rimpsua?
<czr> tuota jopa
<gildean> iotop on myös hyvä työkalu jos haluu nähä statseja levynkäytöstä
<czr> on
<Nakkel> czr: Kokeilen kun pääsen kotio.
<tvmed> onkohan jollain antaa hyvää arvausta miksei vdr:n streamdev tai live plugin anna yhdistää?
<pesasa> Olet kuitenkin samassa sisäverkossa?
<tvmed> en :D ssh x frowardingilla ajelen samassa koneessa firefoxia, mutta ei
<tvmed> muutama vuosi ollu taukoa
<tvmed> ja päivittelin mutta en nyt saa tuota näkymään
<tvmed> niinku ubuntu itsessään estäis toiminnan
<pesasa> No se Firefox on silloin samassa verkossa.
<pesasa> Ja yrität liveä löytää osoitteesta http://localhost:8008 ?
<pesasa> Ja Firefox on oikeasti auennut etäkoneelta? Se nimittäin ainakin joskus pyrki avaamaan paikallisen koneen Firefox-ikkunan vaikka ssh:n yli yritti avata.
<pesasa> Olisko ollut siinä tilanteessa, että paikallinenkin oli jo ennestään auki.
<tvmed> kyllä muualle nettiin pääsee ja muihin sisäverkon osoiteisiin joihin en täältä pääsisi
<tvmed> localhost:8008 tai 127.0.0.1:8008 ei vastaa
<tvmed> eikä myöskään 3000 portti
<pesasa> Ja vdr:ssä on live-plugin ladattuna. Eli näkyy valikoissa.
<tvmed> May 27 16:36:14 tvmedia vdr: [31924] loading plugin: /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/libvdr-streamdev-server.so.1.7.27
<tvmed> May 27 16:36:14 tvmedia vdr: [31924] loading plugin: /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/libvdr-conflictcheckonly.so.1.7.27
<tvmed> May 27 16:36:14 tvmedia vdr: [31924] loading plugin: /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/libvdr-quickepgsearch.so.1.7.27
<tvmed> May 27 16:36:14 tvmedia vdr: [31924] loading plugin: /usr/lib/vdr/plugins/libvdr-live.so.1.7.27
<pesasa> Ok
<tvmed> frontend ei lähde ssh:n yli käyntiin mutta tuosta väittäsin
<tvmed> May 27 16:36:14 tvmedia vdr: [31924] [live] INFO: bindv6only=0
<tvmed> onkohan tuossa jotain tärkeää?
<pesasa> Paha sanoa. Tuskin.
<pesasa> Näkyykö /etc/vdr/setup.conf:ssa mitään mielenkiintoista "live."-alkuista?
<gildean> tvmed: oot varma että se prosessi kuuntelee portissa 8008?
<gildean> jos ajat: lsof | grep 8008
<tvmed> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /var/lib/lightdm/.gvfs
<tvmed>       Output information may be incomplete.
<tvmed> cat: /etc/vdr/setup.conf: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole
<tvmed> hmm oonkohan nyt sitte taas kussu jotain oleellista
<tvmed> ku ei oo noita confeja noissa paikoissa?
<gildean> tvmed: ajoitko ton lsof:n siellä etäkoneella?
<gildean> koska toi polku sanois että se koittaa käyttää jotain gvfs-mounttia eli ts. verkon yli mountattua hakemistoa/levyä
<tvmed> kyllä se tuolla koneella oli... ei windows tunne moisia komentoja :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-28
<tabasko_> mikä mahtaa olla paras tapa suojatua hakkereita kun pyörittelee apachea + joomlaa?
<n1ko> folio
<tabasko_> pitäisikö ne heittää chroottiin, vai voisiko apparmor olla hyvä?
<n1ko> niin siis useaa saittia?
<tabasko_> jea
<n1ko> lähtisin siitä, että prosessi on kunnossa päivitysten osalta ja adminkäleihin pääsy on rajoitettu jos mahdollista
<n1ko> nuo apparmorit sun muut on vähäsen turhia
<tabasko_> apparmor vaikuttaa ihan hyvältä, mutta esim joomlasta se ei oikein tykkää
<tabasko_> tekee sivuja itsekseen ja on muutenkin epäilyttävä sen mielestä :)
<puhuri> apparmor kyllä sinänsä on hyvä henkseli vöiden lisäksi jos esimerkiksi pystyy rajoittamaan kirjoitukset vain tiettyihin hakemistoihin ja ei tarvitse käynnistää aliprosesseja
<puhuri> mutta esimerkiksi libvirt:n kanssa ongelmissa vähänkin monimutkaisilla konfiguraatioilla kun helpperi ei osaa hanskata niitä
<Aku506> Itselläni on asennettuna das-näppäimistöasettelu. Haluaisin vaihtaa capslockin ja backspacen keskenään. Mitä minun pitäisi tehdä? Oman järkeni ja pikaisen googletuksen perusteella se olisi /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/fi:hin rivit "key <BKSP> {[Caps_Lock]}; key <CAPS> {[Backspace]};", mutta tuo ei toimi.
<Aku506> (Niin. Ja tuon pitäisi kuitenkin vaihtua samalla, kun vaihdan muuten asettelun qwertyyn)
<Aku506> (Eli xbindkeys lienee poissuljettu)
<Aku506> Ei toimi myöskään, vaikka korvaisin Caps_Lockin ja BackSpace (Näin kirjoitettuna siis) 0xff08 ja 0xffe5:llä
<Aku506> Jaahas. Kysymykseeni oli liian yksinkertainen vastaus. Sehän löytyy graafisesta näppisasettelutyökalustakin
<Kilpuri> Hyvä. Nyt minäkin sitten tiedän.
<Aku506> Paitsi että se näyttää vaikuttavan kaikkiin näppisasetteluihin
<Aku506> Ei siis auta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-29
<Nakkel> HP Proliant ML350 G4 palvelin jossa 6+2 x 300G 15K SCSI, 4 gigaa muistia yksi 3,2GHz Xeon (en tiedä onko dualcore edes), kahdennettu poweri
<Nakkel> Eerikinkatu 28 A, Helsinki http://goo.gl/maps/erckf - Mahdollisuus noutaa pois kello 16:30 asti.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NeNRAl -> eerikinkatu 28 helsinki - Google Maps
<Nakkel> Heittäkee /msg jos kiinnostaa noutaa pois.
<tale> Nakkel: En kerkiä puolessa tunnissa Hesaan asti.
<tale> Nakkel: Jos voidaan sopia noudosta, kone kyllä kelpaisi minulle.
<tale> Nakkel: Jos se on toimiva kone siis.
<Nakkel> ainaki käynistyy
<elias_a_> Mikäs olisi hyvä graafinen traceroute Ubuntuun?
<lurkki> elias_a_, etherape
<elias_a_> lurkki: Sain vinkin - kiitos!
<elias_a_> Hyvin toimii!
<Sysi> kärsiikö kysyä mitä lisäarvoa saa graafisella traceroutella?
<Sysi> "saisko tällä tehtyä jotain mitä voisin haluta"
<elias_a_> Sysi: No mä joskus käytin jotain mutta taisi olla web-kilke.
<elias_a_> Sysi: Vilkaisepas huviksesi missä db3prd0210.outlook.com näyttäisi olevan.
<elias_a_> Meilla luvattiin, että palvelu tuotetaan EU-alueella olevilta palvelimilta.
<elias_a_> meille...
<elias_a_> Ei siltä näytä :O
<gildean> jenkeissähän tuo näyttäs oleilevan
<elias_a_> Sitähän minäkin.
<elias_a_> "palvelu tuotetaan Euroopassa sijaitsevilta palvelimilta"
<Sysi> niinno jos näkyy maakoodit suoraan niin ihan kiva
<Sysi> sinällään yksinkertanenhan tuo on komentorivilläki
<gildean> elias_a_: tosin se menee pitkän matkaa microsoftin omissa verkoissa, joten voi olla että se ip on määritetty euroopassa olevalle palvelimelle
<gildean> vaikka ip ois alunperin määritetty jenkkeihin
<elias_a_> gildean: Ja sitäkö ei saa mitenkään selville?
<gildean> eipä oikeestaan
<gildean> tosin viiveet on sitä luokkaa että aika kauas se kuitenkin kulkee
<elias_a_> Sitä mäkin katselin.
<elias_a_> 100 ms lisää heti kun se sukeltaa sinne mäsän verkkoon.
<Sysi> kansasiin menee joo
<elias_a_> Sysi: Milläs katsoit?
<Sysi> komentorivin traceroute ja geoiptool.com
<elias_a_> Sysi: Eiks tossa ole se ongelma että kun ei tiedetä sen verkon rakennetta, ei voi olla varma tuosta?
<gildean> Sysi: mut tosiaan jos huomaat niin heti tosta tukholman jälkeen se menee microsoftin hallinnoimaan verkkoon, ei voi sanoo varmasti missä se ip siellä sijaitsee vaikka ois jenkkeihin alunperin rekisteröity
<Sysi> jotaki samantyyppistä voi ehkä olla ku piratebayn "pohjois-koreaan siirtyminen"
<gildean> mut ton yhen osotteen perusteella se käy ainakin san franciscossa kääntymässä
<Sysi> suoralla pingillä tulee sama paikka eri ip:llä
<elias_a_> JAtkan aamulla tuon ihmettelemistä. Ei toi kyllä puhtaasti EU-alueella liiku.
<elias_a_> Öitä!
<gildean> xe-2-1-0-0.fra-96cbe-1a.ntwk.msn.net sanois vahvasti san francisco mulle
<elias_a_> (Harmittaa aika pirusti. Paskan möivät!)
<Sysi> tenuen palvelinsalista ei tullu tuota SF-hoppia kyllä
<gildean> itseasiassa ei tältäkään irkkipalvelimelta
<gildean> mut multa himasta tuli
<gildean> tältä palvelimelta menee microsoftin verkkoon heti tukholmasta
<gildean> elisa ei oo peerannu microsoftin kanssa joten se joutuu kulkemaan jenkkien kautta, veikkaan
<Sysi> kotisoneralla menee itävallan kautta kansasiin
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-30
<czr> gildean, kuka nyt ms:n kans haluais peerata :-)
<czr> paitsi korkeintaan niksunaksu
<Echramath> Ihme kieliälyttömyys Thunarissa. 6.5 GB of 7.1 GB pistäisi olettamaan, että vehje on lähes täynnä.
<czr> Echramath, vehjeessä on tilaa vielä?
<czr> vai tarkoitat et se kertoo kuin paljon on vapaata vs kokonaiskapa?
<Echramath> Niin, kyl siinä pitäis lukee "free" tai "used".
 * czr nods
<tvmed> täällä taas kyselemässä tyhmiä vdr:stä... nyt kun olen saanut jo kortit näkymään ja kanavatkin skannattua ihmetyttää että vdr on sitä mieltä että ei singaalia :J
<tvmed> mikähän nyt mahtaa olla vialla?
<tvmed> hmm ei nää mun kortteja vaikka /dev/dvb hakemistosta löytyy...
<olmi> mitään itse asiasta tietämättä, eihän virittimet ole millään muulla softalla käytössä?
<puhuri> oletko kokeillut tzap (tai czap, szap riippuen verkosta):lla komentoriviltä
<tvmed> eipä ollut käytössä... mutta toiselta puuttui firmware...
<tvmed> nyt kaiketi toimii... hamachin yli on niin hidas kokeilla näkyykö kuva :D
<tvmed> vähän portin ohjausta niin on hamachikin niin nopea että alkoi kuvakin näkyä :))
<hatiac> Kuinka terminaalista näkee, että onko laite kytketty usb 2 vai 1.1 porttiin?
<hatiac> Tyhmä minä. =)
<hatiac> lsusb
<hatiac> Öö.. Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<hatiac> Mutta tungen mihin vain porttiin, niin mikään ei ole Bus 001
<Kilpuri> No mitä ne sitten ovat, mikä on pienin numero jonka olet löytänyt?
<Kilpuri> Onko se kone jonkun kaverisi kokoama
<hatiac> 2 on pienin
<hatiac> Ihan on itse vanhoista jämistä kasattu. Aikaisemmin on toiminut.
<Kilpuri> En minä osaa vastata, mutta ekana tuli mieleen, että emolevyssä olisi lähtöjä enemmän, kuin reikiä kotelossa
<hatiac> Nyppäsin tuon laitteen irti, myöhemmin takaisin laittaessa, ei enää toiminutkaan.
<hatiac> Tuleepa nyt pilkkuja..
<Kilpuri> Eli kuitenkin on piuha irti sieltä liittimestä / emolevystä
<hatiac> Samaan porttiin laitoin, kuin missä oli aikaisemminkin. Ja on ihan noita emolevyssä koneen takana olevia portteja.
<gildean> hatiac: ootko koittanu resetoida usb-portit?
<hatiac> gildean: Kuinkas tämä tapahtuu?
<gildean> esim. boottaamalla kone
<gildean> taikka: http://davidjb.com/blog/2012/06/restartreset-usb-in-ubuntu-12-04-without-rebooting/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/8FjpDJ -> Restart/reset USB in Ubuntu 12.04 without rebooting
<hatiac> Lähti toimimaan, kiitos neuvosta.
<arsson> Tervee! Latailen viimeyönäs aucyn daily imagen, jossa näytti jo olevan 3.9 kerneli valmiina ja käytössä mulla on edelleenkin vaam mokkula mallia huawei E173, vaan nm-appletti ei tunnu millään tunnistavan laitetta. Mitään ideoita?
<tale> arsson: Ei se taida nm-appletista olla kiinni tunnistuuko modeemi. usb-modeswitch on se joka modeemin kuuluisi tunnista.
<tale> arsson: Modeemin ajurit on kernelissä, jos on.
<czr_> E173 on sen verran vanha et pitais kyl toimia lahes missa tahansa joka on "geneerinen" distro
<arsson> tale: Ok mut pystyykö asialle tekee jotain radikaalia et pääsis buntullakin nettiin?
<tale> arsson: katso että usb-modeswitch on asennettuna.
<czr_> voi olla etta saucyssa on jotain rikki
<tale> arsson: Katso mitä dmesg | tail -20 näyttää kun pistät sen modeemin kiinni.
<tale> arsson: Niin, Saucy Salamanderia varmaan  tarkoitit, ja se julkaistaan lokakuussa vasta. Voi olla ihan tyystin rikki vielä nyt.
<arsson> sitä juuri
<arsson> oon jo aikasempaakin saucy versioo kokeillu ja mokkulat kyllä toimi
<tale> arsson: Jaa, no sitten se on vaan päivän versio joka on rikki.
<arsson> ero vanhempaan oli se että nyt on 3.9 kerneli valmiina kun muuten se tuli päivityksen kautta
<tale> arsson: Tee vikailmoitus Launchpadiin, tutki missä vika on ja etsi lähdekoodeista vastaava kohta, tee patch ja lähetä korjaus vikailmoituksen liitteeksi.
<arsson> ja kun vanhaan päivitti kernelin niin usb modeswitch jäi odottamaan päivitystä
<tale> arsson: Onko aivan varma, että usb-modeswitch on asennettuna?
<arsson> en katsonu erikseen esim pakettien hallinnasta mutta paljon oli kansioita
<puhuri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1/comments/1834
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<elias_a> puhuri: Twiittasitko jo?
<Sysi> "todettiin alkuperänen tavote toivottomaksi, sorvataan sen verran että voidaan sanoa ettei hävitty"
<elias_a> Okei - voit tulla Samaralla Lada-kokoontumisajoon! :P
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-31
<r3alnam3> hi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Darktable
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gkbhTA -> 3x23 Darktable - Viikon VALO #127 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-06-02
<puhuri> pitääpä kokeilla - jos vaikka saisi kuvia järjestettyä
<puhuri> tosin vedän kuvat scrippillä exif-tietojen mukaan kamera/yyyy/mm/dd/hhmm_seq.ext rakenteeseen mitä en ehkä muuta
<puhuri> gui:t kun obat tiell
<ajnr> Hi I am facing problem while shutdown my ubuntu 12.04 system, it just hang. and while booting also it took so much time , plz help me out
<ajnr> hi my ubuntu 12.04 hangs while shut down , plz help me out to sort the problem. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-session/+bug/1186605
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1186605 in indicator-session (Ubuntu) "12.04 ubuntu shutdown hangs" [Undecided,New]
<mlpug> olen erittäin pettynyt IPv6:een. Disabloin sen sysctl.confista niin epämääräiset verkko-ongelmat tuntuisi poistuneen.
<n1ko> kerro lisää
<n1ko> operaattoristasi päätellen sulla ei edes ipv6:sta ole, eli vissiin ongeömat liittyy jotebkin huonoihin softiin jotka koittaa tehdä jotain link localin kanssa?
<mlpug> mulla oli oire, että sain aina ipv4 osoitteen, mutta ping (eikä muu hyötyliikenne) kulkenut minnekään. tcpdumpissa oli tällästä IP6 truncated-ip6 - 12621 bytes missing!
<n1ko> koskaan en oo tainnu v6:sta disabloida... paitsi sillonkun firefpx oli vielä käytössä ja se hölmöili sen kanssa
<mlpug> sen perusteella aloin ihmettelemään, että mikä on mun koneiden ipv6 tilanne ja disabloin sen kahdesta koneesta
<n1ko> kuulostaa konfiguraatiovirheeltä, muuten aika moni olisi saavuttamattomissa :)
<mlpug> en ole satavarma, onko asioilla yhteyttä keskenään, mutta nyt tämä kone tuntuu saavan paremmin nettiyhteyden pystyyn
<n1ko> rikkinäiseltä ipv6:lta siis. esim opsikelijaverkoissa noita on
<n1ko> samalla logiikalla voisi moisissa verkoissa pettyä myös ipv4:een kpska on paljolti rogue dhcp:tä joiden gw:t ei reititä
<n1ko> helposti debugttavossa tuo
<mlpug> mutta nyt alkoi pelottamaan, että onko muissa koneissa, adsl boxissa ja wlanissa tuo ipv6 jotenkin käytössä ja tietoturvaongelma, koska en tiedä mitä siellä tapahtuu, miten sen palomuurit confataan, mikä sen palomuuri on tällähetkellä, onko minulla julkinen ipv6 osoite jne jne
<n1ko> sulla on sonera eli ei ole
<n1ko> ja ipjt voi tarkistaa siinä missä yleebsäkin
<mlpug> ipjt?
<n1ko> ip:t
<gildean> n1ko: kirjotatko puhelimella vai ootko kännissä
<n1ko> puhelimella :)
<mlpug> n1ko, eli ipv6 paketit ei kulje soneran verkossa?
<mlpug> tai siis niin, että minun verkkoa voisi osoittaa ipv6 osoitteella samaan tapaan kuin mun julkisella ipv4 osoitteella voi?
<gildean> sonera ei tarjoo ipv6:sta asiakkaille, eli ei kulje ilman tunnelia
<mlpug> miten näen netstatilla tms kuunteleeko tämä kone ipv6 portteja
<n1ko> ihan kuten ipv4:llakin
<n1ko> ja kuuntelulla ei oo merkitystä
<gildean> lsof | grep IPv6
<mlpug> mutta kun mun kotiverkossa on superluotettuja koneita ja vähemmän luotettuja koneita. jos vähemmän luotetussa koneessa on häkkerin sillanpääasema niin en halua, että se yrittää jollain ipv6 ssh:lla, ipv6 ftp
<mlpug> tai vastaavalla siihen luotetumpaan koneeseen ilman, että pysyn lokeista tai muuten kärryillä että missä mennään
<mlpug> paras olis, että se luotettu kone ei kuuntelisi ollenkaan niitä ipv6 portteja iptablesin
<mlpug> -iptablesin
<n1ko> teet kärpäsestä vähän härkästä
<n1ko> kantsii tutustua mitä ipvy
<mlpug> no hyvä jos huoleni on aiheeton
<n1ko> ipv6 link local on ja miten nuo softat käyttää v6:sta
<mlpug> no kai mun sitten pitää tutustua, muttakun on niin monta muutakin asiaa, mihin olis kiva tutustua, niin sentakia etsin sellaista approachia, että en paljoa tutustu vaan disabloin ipv6:n kaikista koneista ja reitittimistä täysin
<Max^> jokos ipv6 tunnelin saa päälle ilman päätteen käyttöä?
<Tm_T> Max^: hmm, taisin asentaa yhden paketin (siihen ei tarvi päätettä) ja homma toimii
<Tm_T> muistais vielä mikä
<puhuri> mielenkiintoinen bugi darktablessa - esikatselukuvat valopöydällä ovat väärien kuvien. Eli kuvan metatiedot ovat oikein (tod.näk) siihen kuvaan, joka avautuu, mutta itse esikatselukuva on väärä
<puhuri> meniköhän tuossa jotain vikaan kun 12.04:ään päivitin ppa:sta uusimman version
<puhuri> poistin kyllä ~/.config/darktable ja kaikki .xmp-tiedostot päivityksen jälkeen kun 12.04:n mukana tuleva versio ei tukenut gps-koordinaatteja
<puhuri> sama on tuossa alla olevassa listassa https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/963458/snap/2013-06-02-172511_1615x1026_scrot.png - valittu kuva on selkeästi eri kuin mikä näkyy isona (isona näkyvä on oikea, kuten viereisistä kuvista näkee)
<puhuri> haa, sillä on oma irkkikanava, menenpä sinne
<gildean> Tm_T: jos käytät sixxs:ää ja dynaamista endpointtia niin se paketti on aiccu
<pesasa> puhuri: Mulla ei ollu tollasta ongelmaa 13.04 Kubuntu ja sen omista repoista Darktable.
<puhuri> joo, vkika ilmeisesti oli, että en siivonnut .cache/darktable-hakemistoa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-26
<Hejkki> on se, ei enää uskalla päivittää paketteja ja turvallisuuspäivityksiä kun saa pelätä että mikä menee taas rikki
<Hejkki> scannaus ei nimittäin toimi tällä kertaa enää
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-27
<sippis_> win 20
<pesasa> lose 21
<jjo> rule 34
<Mikaela> b 61
<gumrak> win 8.1
<IhqTzup> A 3,5
<ninnnu> A:1.44
<pesasa> Lb5 a6
<LucaB> päivää
<Iltsu> huhu
<Iltsu> 636 päivän uptimet meni :(
<Iltsu> sähkökatko mitä ilmesemmin vei
<kirvesAxe> UPS!
<Iltsu> mul oli semmonen, mut sen akut kuoli :(
<Iltsu> oli dyykattu upsi
<Iltsu> näppärää, nyt toi nassi nous tulille, 9 minsaa käynnistyksest ni ilmesty paikallinen login
<Iltsu> etänä pääs nopeemmi kiinni
<Iltsu> miten mä päivitän 12.04:n 14.04:ksi kun do-release-upgrade ei sitä haluu tehä
<ninnnu> odotat
<ninnnu> Yleensä toi LTS->LTS-tuki tulee vasta .1:n mukana
<Iltsu> no kai mä sit odotan
<Iltsu> emmä varmaa tota jaksa sit kyl sillookaa päiittää
<Iltsu> eiks tota tukee ollu johoki 2017 asti
<ninnnu> jotain sinne päin
<Mirv> jos kaipaa ongelmia niin toki onnistuu -d -vivulla
<Iltsu> emmä ehkä
<Iltsu> 45 min ollu kone päällä ja vielkää ei oo ilmestyny bootcharttii
<Iltsu> 9 min kesti et ilmesty paikallinen login
<Iltsu> etänä pääs aiaksemmin
<Iltsu> mikäköhä tol on :D
<gildean> Iltsu: se ajelee jotain fsck:ia siellä jos et oo vuoteen bootannu
<gildean> eiku kahteen
<Iltsu> aivan
<Iltsu> jos on 6 teraa levyä ni semmosta varmaa fsck:ta hetken
<Iltsu> mitäköhä toi vielki mahtaa tehä ku loadit on tapissa eikä htopil näy mitää erikoist
<gildean> joku ohjelma on crash-loopissa
<gildean> jonka pitäs lähtee palveluna käyntiin
<Iltsu> milläs totaki sit selvittää
<gildean> mieti eka että mitä palveluita oot asentanu jotka lähtee bootissa käyntiin
<gildean> ootko vilkassu lokeja btw.
<gildean> niistä saattais löytyä, esim. /var/log/messages tai /var/log/syslog
<Iltsu> en oo ku dmesgiä
<Iltsu> bootchart ei sit näköjää luonu sitä png:tä
<Iltsu> pistin ajamaa manuaalisesti ja on kauan jumittanu kohdas parsing proc_ps.log
<gildean> dmesgi tod. näk. ei osaa sanoa mitään tohon ongelmaan
<Iltsu> juuei
<Iltsu> May 27 17:33:45 saria kernel: [ 3678.271672] Out of memory: Kill process 2931 (bootchart) score 456 or sacrifice child
<Iltsu> May 27 17:33:45 saria kernel: [ 3678.273706] Killed process 2931 (bootchart) total-vm:1585856kB, anon-rss:316136kB, file-rss:4kB
<Iltsu> May 27 17:33:46 saria kernel: [ 3680.503186] init: bootchart post-stop process (2910) terminated with status 137
<Iltsu> toi selittää
<Iltsu> jotain :D
<Iltsu> taino, ainoostaa sen et sitä png:tä ei tullu
<gumrak> sharia-lain mukainen kone:)
<Iltsu> oisin kyl kovin kiinnostunu näkee sen bootchartin
<Iltsu> doddi
<Iltsu> se bootchart ku tapettii uudestaa ni loadit nollassa
<Pirjo> Miksi Ubuntu 13.04 ei päivity, edes versioon 13.10?
<Echramath> Mitä se sitten sanoo?
<Pirjo> Järjestelmäohjelman ongelma havaittu. "Peru" "Ilmoita ongelmasta"
<Echramath> Ei kyllä järin selkeää... jos terminaaliin heittää sudo apt-get upgraden niin herjaileeko se siinä jo?
<ninnnu> Iltsu: toi lähinnä kertoo että sieltä on tulossa pirun iso png
<Pirjo> Muodostetaan riippuvuussuhteiden puu        Luetaan tilatiedot... Valmis         0 päivitetty, 0 uutta asennusta, 0 poistettavaa ja 0 päivittämätöntä
<Echramath> Ei siis herjaa...
<ninnnu> mites sudo do-release-upgrade
<Pirjo> Etsitään uutta Ubuntu-julkaisua Ubuntu-versiosi ei ole enää tuettu. Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 123, in <module>     "%(url)s\n") % { 'url' : url }) ValueError: unsupported format character '?' (0xa) at index 44
<ninnnu> hmh
<ninnnu> Mulla sama, paitsi ilman python-hajoamista
<Mikaela> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Mikaela> ?
<ninnnu> Komentorivikäkkylä joka tekee versiopäivityksen
<Mikaela> Niin, mutta toimisiko se. Minun pitäisi kai käyttää useampia sanoja.
<ninnnu> Kyllä toi ny riittää
<ninnnu> mutta ei se lisäparametreillakaan toimi
<Pirjo> Jos asennan Ubuntu 14.04 LTS:n CD-levyltä, 13.04:n päälle, säilyykö osiot nykyisellään?
<mjr> on se mahdollista tehdä niin, mut pitää kai tehdä partitiointi käsin eikä automaatilla (?)
<Mikaela> En ole aivan varma, mutta luulen, ettei ole.
<Pirjo> Siis kaikki omat tiedostot ulkopuoliselle kiintolevylle ja Ubuntu 14.04 LTS uusi asennus ja osiointi siinä yhteydessä?
<Echramath> Juu sille pitää käsin kertoa mitä osioidaan ja jos ei muuteta osiointia nini mitä osiota käytetään mihinkin ja pitääkö ne alustaa uudellensa
<Kilpuri> Minä en uskaltaisi, mutta jos kuitenkin kokeilisin, niin lähtisin siitä että tekisin vähän tilaa sille 14.04 järjestelmälle, asentaisin ja myöhemmin koittaisin liittää niitä aikaisempia osioita
<mjr> suotavaa varmuuskopioida datansa kyllä ensin, ettei vahingossa alusta uudelleen  asioita joita ei pitäis
<Kilpuri> [21:33]	Pirjo	Siis kaikki omat tiedostot ulkopuoliselle kiintolevylle ja Ubuntu 14.04 LTS uusi asennus ja osiointi siinä yhteydessä?   <--noinhan se on varminta, eikä tarvitse tapella sitten niiden oikeukssien kanssa.
<mjr> suoraviivaisempaa kyllä kopioida eestaas omat tiedostot ja asentaa puhtaasti
<Pirjo> Ok, tehdään niin. Rauta ei valita. Kiitos!!!
<Iltsu> ninnnu, joo, pitäis vaa löytää mylly mikä o tehokas ja omaa paljon muistii et ton vois kääntää :D
<Iltsu> multa ei semmosta linux-konet löydy
<ninnnu> tai annat sen bootchartin olla?
<ninnnu> tai teet oman parserin..
<Iltsu> eiku mä haluan sen bootchartin
<Iltsu> ja emmä osaa tehä omaa parseria
<Iltsu> näköjää nginxissä lakannu php toimimast
<Iltsu> tiiä häntä mitä ois menny rikki jos ois viel päivittänykki :D:
 * Mikaela voisi asentaa bootchartin ja kuitenkin unohtaa sen olemassaolon.
<Iltsu> sielt sais varmaa vihii kui proc_ps.log oli mitä 300 megaa iso :D
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-28
<LucaB> Huomenta tännekkin
<Mikaela> Ei kenelläkään täällä sattuisi olemaan Windows Phonea (7)? Äiti haluaa siihen oman soittoäänensä ja tämä ei tunnu oikein edistyvät. Järkevin ehdotus oli asentaa Virtualbox ja siihen Windows ja siihen ZUNE.
<Mikaela> Yritän nyt latailla WINEä, gmtp:tä ja Bansheeta.
<puhuri> jos oikein muistan, niin soittoääni window phonessa voi hyvin olla "normaali" mp3 mutta siinä oli jotain muutakin erikoista kuin vain alle 30 sekunnin kesto. Pitikö olla eri päätteellä tai sitten joku id-tagi.
<Mikaela> Minne se pitää laittaa?
<Mikaela> Zune on kohdannut vakavan ongelman. Taidan nyt kokeilla kutistaa sitä AudaCityllä.
<puhuri> valitettavasti omat tietoni on hevosmiehen tietotoimistn tasoa, tuossa on jotain (id genren pitää olla "ringtone") http://discussions.nokia.com/t5/Nokia-Lumia/Making-Lumia-ringtones/td-p/1480732
<Mikaela> "To start off, the 40 second / 1 MB limit is ridiculous. Whoever decided on it, should be fired. How can Lumia play songs that are longer than that but enforces the limitation on ringtones?"
<Mikaela> Olen samaa mieltä.
<Mikaela> Mp3 tiedosto on nyt alle 40 sekuntia ja sen tyylilaji on "ringtone", mutta eipä kelpaaWindowsille.
<Mikaela> Nyt laite vaivautui ilmoittamaan olevansa Nokia Lumia 800.
<Mikaela> Ja kaatoi bansheen.
<Mikaela> Kauheaa: http://lovemynokia.com/simple-trick-to-enable-usb-mass-storage-mode-in-lumia-800/
<LucaB> Mikaela: mutta onko se alle 1mb?
<Mikaela> Pitäisi olla.
<Mikaela> Yritän nyt tunkea sitä OneDriven kautta.
<LucaB> Aika jännä että lumia erottelee soittoäänet muista, haluisin kyllä kuulla järkeilyn tälläselle päätökselle
 * LucaB on nyt jännän äärellä
<harriv> LucaB: joku on halunnut tehdä soittoäänibisnestä
 * Mikaela luovuttaa ja menee Windowsille.
<Mikaela> Ei toimi edes, että laittaa SkyDriveen ja käyttää random ohjelmaa Marketplacesta ja lataa SkyDrivesta vaan tulee vain "save cancelled".
<Mikaela> Kieltäydyn kaikesta mahdollisestia Windows tuesta!
<czr> niin kannattakin, varsinkin tällä kanavalla :-)
<czr> kannattaakin, hrmp
<harriv> hm, mikähän on kun ubuntu ei suostu enää mounttaamaan muistikorttia?
<harriv> valittaa mountista että "exited with non-zero exti status 32: mount/dev/sdd1 already mounted or /media/tunnus/EOS_DIGITAL busy"
<puhuri> soittoäänet on hyvä pisness http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iobox
<harriv> ioboxin perustaja sijoitti rahojaan mm supercelliin
<harriv> http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/ioboxmiljonaari+ovaskainen+pani+rahat+tahan+peliin/a2028420
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-29
<Mikaela> Onko Vimillä jotakin komentoa millä sen saa piirtämään ruutunsa uudelleen, jos sille tulee jotakin sotkua, kuten sähköposti-ilmoitus tai SSH-yhteyden katkeaminen tai vastaavaa?
<Morclye> Yritän saada Anysee E30 Combo Plus USB digiTV:n DVB-T moodiin jotta saisin kanavat näkymään Kaffeinella. Olen yrittänyt http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=1805.0 ensimmäisen viestin ohjetta mutta Anysee pysyy DVB-C moodissa.
<paww> Mikaela: control+L
<Morclye> Onkohan joku täällä onnistunut kyseisessä toimenpiteessä?
<Mikaela> Kiitos :). Liian yksinkertaista, etsin kaikkea :komentoa.
<paww> Taitaa tuo bindaus olla useammassakin editorissa.
<Mikaela> Sama on myös WeeChatissa, mutta ei tullut mieleen kokeilla sitä.
<pesasa> Vai olisko sittenkin terminaalin ominaisuus eikä editorin?
<gumrak> javatuki on levinnyt Chromen päivityksen myötä Chromesta, käytössä icedtea-7-plugin, kokeiltu poistaa plugin ja asentaa uusiksi, onko muita ideoita?
<jjo> miten se on levinnyt?
<gumrak> sanoo javasivulla että tarvitaan plugin
<gumrak> FF:ssä pelaa java joten java ainakin on ehjä
<jjo> näkyykö se kuitenkin chromen plugareissa?
<Mikaela> pesasa: Ei, kyllä se on editorin.
<gumrak> ei näy
<Mikaela> 11:45:13   ctrl-L => /window refresh
<jjo> no sit se ei varmaan ole oikeassa paikassa, sitä ei etsitä oikeasta paikasta tai selainta ei ole käynnistetty uudelleen ;)
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/OsmAnd
<harmaa_orava> Hei, en meinaa saada HP Photosmart 5520 printterin skanneria toimimaan millään (langaton laite, ei ole USB-johtoa). Tulostus toimii normaalisti. Hp-lip versio on 3.12.2. Olisiko antaa neuvoja? Yritin etsiä haulla mutta en löytänyt apua.
<mjr> tuolla on jotain neuvoja, ilmeisesti verkkoskannauksen toimintaansaattamiseen voi tarvita säätöjä: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<mjr> "sudo hp-setup" pitäis vissiin osata konffata se
<harmaa_orava> komento hp-makeuri 192.168.0.194 antaa error: device not found
<harmaa_orava> hp-makeuri komento ei oikee auta, tulee erroria, device not found
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-30
<LucaB> Huomenta!
<Whig> Huomenia
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-31
<czr_> heips. sanokaas, jos on window composition päällä, niin onko normaalia et opengl-softat tearaa järjestelmällisesti? tosin "softat" tässä tapauksessa on glfw-esimerkkejä (3.0.4)
<gildean> czr_: oot kokeillu vaihella virkistystaajuuksia jne?
<gildean> czr_: onky kyseessä atin näyttis?
<mjr> enoovarma mutta oliskohan relevantti jos intel https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics#Tear-free_video
<czr_> ei ole. nvidia, 14.04
<czr_> ja ongelma häviää kun ottaa compositioning pois päältä
<czr_> glfw kyllä yrittää tehdä parhaansa ja syncata (FPS on oikein) mut se ei vaan osu oikeaan kohtaan jostain syystä. olen kokeillu myös trigata toisesta näytöstä, mut ainoa korjaava tekijä on ottaa koko kompositio pois
<Mirv> czr: jos on SDL:ää käyttäviä softia niin on syytä tarkistaa että päivitykset on asennettu (libsdl1.2debian 1.2.15-8ubuntu1.1)
<Mirv> muita tearing-ongelmia ei ole ollut kun tuon sai ratkaistua, mutta intel käytössä
<Mirv> oiskohan toi toissa viikolla tullut kaikille jakoon
<LucaB> iltaa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-06-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Entangle
<Mikaela> Onko se se Chrome-peli?
<Mikaela> Ei
<Mikaela> pesasa: Ensimmäisessä sanassa taitaa olla ylimääräinen "n", "Enntangle" tai sitten muualta puuttuu "n".
<puhuri> mikäköhän puuttuu xfce-desktopista kun ssh-avaimet ei mene muistiin (ssh-agent toiminallisuus puuttuu)
<puhuri> gnomessahan gnome-keyring kai huolehtii tuostakin
<pesasa> Mikaela: Kyllä. Kiitos.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-25
<Mikaela> Kiitos, juuri tuo puuttui ♥
<Mikaela> Minulla ei ole Jollalla Play Palveluita ja siksi mikään Googlen palvelu ei toimi ja olen jotenkin hajottanut myös sisäisen kalenterin
<rhkfin> Työpuhelimena Android ja alkanut sapettaa Googlen kytkökset. Mä haluaisin ajaa ohjelmia ilman, että ne kertoo itsestään maailmalle. Tai vastaanottaa puheluita ilman, et Googlelle menee siitä tieto (ja ne näyttää sen gmailissa hälytyksenä tms)
<rhkfin> ja helposti käyttää eri weppipalveluita ilman, et ne vaihtaa tietoja keskenään cookieiden kautta. Tähän toistaiseksi paras ratkaisu (joka vissiin toteuttaa vaatimuksen) on Multifox-plugari Firefoxiin.
<Mikaela> ja luonnollisesti tuolla kalenterilla ei näe yhtään tapahtumia :(
<pesasa> Mikaela: Samoin mulla jäi Google+:n käyttö vähemmälle, kun vaihdoin Jollaan. Tuolla sitä taas voisi käyttääkin.
<Mikaela> Minulla Google+:n käyttö on pysähtynyt täysin johtuen Googlen tyhmästä käytännöstä ehtää nimen vaihtaminen URL-osoitteessa, minulle ei ole paljon iloa siitä, että voin muuttaa vanhan nimen kirjainkokoa, mutta uusi nimi sinne voisi olla kiva.
<inz> eikös google+ oo muutenkin kuolemassa/jakautumassa
<Mikaela> jakautumussa pienempiin paloihin ymmärtääkseni, muttei kuolemassa
<Tm_T> ööö jakautumassa?
<Tm_T> meinaatte että kehitystiimin nimi vaihtui (:
<Mikaela> tarkoitan http://qz.com/354015/google-proving-it-still-hasnt-figured-out-social-it-will-strip-google-for-parts/
<Tm_T> Mikaela: joo mä oon tota "kohua" seurannu
<Tm_T> tiimin nimi vaihtui kuvaamaan enempi sitä mitä ne oikeasti tekee eikä jotain varsinaista yksittäistä tuotetta
<Tm_T> ja siitäkös taas media innostui, revittiin otsikoita "google+ on kuollut!" jne...
 * Tm_T vihaa it-uutisointia
<Tm_T> kohuwaupaskaa kauttaaltaan
<ninnnu> varsinkin kun media ei ole koskaan ollutkaan erityisen G+-myönteinen
<elias_a> Tm_T: Pitäisköhän sitä liittyä taas tekemään kohuwaupaskaa? :P
<Tm_T> ninnnu: se
<Tm_T> elias_a: perustetaan oma verkkojulkaisu?
<ninnnu> Mulla olisi tuolla pöytälaatikossa LinuCast jos joku haluu suorittaa :P
<elias_a> Tm_T, ninnnu: Ajattelin tässä lähinnä, että josko vaikka koittais tyrkyttäytyä jonnekin tekemään nk. journalismia.
<ninnnu> ei taida journalismialalla olla ihan hirveesti pulaa tekijöistä..
<elias_a> Ei. Se on totta.
<elias_a> Ja laadusta ei haluta maksaa.
<elias_a> Se on tullut tässä todettua.
<jjo> mutta miksi laadusta maksettaisiinkaan, kun ei se kiinnosta lukijoitakaan
<jjo> tai no, valtaosaa lukijoita
<elias_a> Jep. Ainahan emeritusosasto on syyttänyt mediaa pinnallisuudesta. Nyt vain on ongelmana se, että nuoretkin ovat sitä mieltä.
<Tm_T> jjo: minä maksaisin laatujournalismista
<Tm_T> suomen kuvalehti jäänyt tilaamatta, siellä on liikaa paskaa
<Tm_T> ...aika offtopic jutut taas (=
<jjo> mitehän longplaylla muuten menee
<jjo> olisi ehkä kiinnostava tietää onko niillä riittävästi maksajia
<Hejkki> Tm_T: no eikö se google+ ole kuollut?
<Hejkki> sanovat joka paikassa että se lopetetaan vähitellen
<Tm_T> Hejkki: niihä ne sanoo, tarkista lähteet
<Hejkki> joo
<Hejkki> ainakaan mun g+ ei toimi kunnolla. Osa kuvista puuttuu ja sitä rataa
<Hejkki> on vaan harmaa lätkä kuvien tilalla (sellanen ympyränuoli)
<pesasa> Onko kaikki Logitechin näppäimistöt rikki (K)Ubuntussa vai vaan nämä mun kappaleet?
<pesasa> Ottavat väkisin US-layoutin.
<pesasa> Vaikka samaan aikaan kytkettynä olevat muut näppäimistöt ovat kiltisti fi-layoutilla.
<pesasa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/995715
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 995715 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "X defaulting keyboard locale to US at login after upgrading distribution if a Logitech Unifying Receiver is plugged in" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pesasa> On se kyllä kumma, ettei tommosta bugia saada korjattua kolmessa vuodessa.
<pesasa> Logitechin langattomat näppikset ei ole ihan niin harvinaisia.
<Mikaela> mitä linucastille kuuluu? ei ole tullut kuunneltua muutamaan vuoteen mitään podcastia
<ninnnu> Mikaela: aika kuollutta
<Mikaela> :(
<rhkfin> pesasa: mulla logitechin langaton, ei ongelmia.
<pesasa> rhkfin: Sellaisella Unifying-vastaanottimella? Ongelma on ilmeisesti juuri niiden kanssa. Mulla on K520 ja K400 näppikset ja molemmissa X lähti oletuksena päälle us-layoutilla.
<pesasa> Ikävä juttu, kun koettaa syöttää salasanaa login-ruutuun eikä kelpaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-26
<rhkfin> Njaa, en osaa sanoa mikä vastaanotin.. 2008 ostettu kitti, hiiri+näppis.
<rhkfin> Mutta onhan tuollainen ikävä boogie
<pesasa> rhkfin: Nuo Unifying-vastaanottimet on siis sellaisia, joihin saa paritettua max. 6 laitetta samaan. Voi esimerkiksi olla yhdet näppikset ja hiiret töissä, toiset kotona ja antaa saman vastaanottimen olla koko ajan kytkettynä.
<rhkfin> vau
<rhkfin> Joskus sapetti kun vastaanotin on lukittu tiettyyn hiireen ja näppikseen. Se taitaa olla menneisyyttä :)
<Iltsu> en kyl oo iha varma, että miksi unifying, kun on bluetooth
<Iltsu> mullon yks unifying laite ja se on kyl ajanu asiansa aivan loistavast, WIndowssin kanssa kyl
<Mirv> joo ja nykyään on reverse engineerattu se parittaminenkin, kun Logitech ei taas vaivautunut dokumentoimaan tai tarjoamaan linux-tukea
<Mirv> https://pwr.github.io/Solaar/
<Mirv> myös ubuntu 15.04:ssa suoraan
<Mirv> aiemmin oli myös komentorivityökaluja mutta tuo toimii ihan hyvin
<Iltsu> en ymmärrä miks ne teroilee tolleen, Linux oo kuitenkaa mikää marginaalikäyttis
<pesasa> Mirv: Jaa, kappas. Hyvä tietää. Itse eilen parittelin noita Winkkaritabletilla.
<pesasa> Iltsu: Toisaalta, Linux-puolella "teroilevat" kanssa, kuten edellä valitin. Toi mainitsemani näppäimistölayoutbugi ollut auki vuodesta 2012 saakka. Eikä Logitechkaan oli mikään marginaalivalmistaja.
<pesasa> Olenko muuten joskus aiemmin kitissyt englanninkielisistä (jenkeistä) ja lokalisoinnista? ;-)
<Iltsu> no okei, totta kyl toikin puoli
<Mikaela> tukikysymys taas Facebookissa https://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/10152866797841088 -- "Ubuntu Asus X101CH:seen. Onnistuuko? Jos niin miten?"
<Mikaela> onkohan tähän vastaus päästä jotenkin UEFIin ja sitten asennusohjeet
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-27
<tale> Mikaela: Ainakin Ubuntun pitäisi toimia tossa laitteessa. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201203-10689/
<Mikaela> onko nyyään kaikilla laitteilla Ubuntu Certifikaatti?
<Mikaela> viitsitkö vielä viskata tuonne facebookin puolelle? :)
<tale> Mikaela: En minä osaa käyttää Facebookkia.
<Mikaela> :(
<Mikaela> onko tämä riittävän hyvä syy käyttää nimeä Ubuntu Suomi vai pistänkö itsenäni?
<Mikaela> itsenäni on kai turvallisempaa
<Mikaela> onko kenelläkään suomeksi ohjeita miten Windowsillä pääsee UEFIin, jota voisi linkittää tuonne?
<StockAntenna> efiinhan mennään jollain funkkarilla eikä windowsilla?
<elias_a> Olisiko suosituksia millä virtuaalikonesoftalla ajaisi winkkariohjelmaa 14.04:n päällä?
<rhkfin> wine? Tai ehkäpä riippuu ohjelmasta..
<elias_a> Pitää olla oikea virtuaalikone. Kyse isohkosta dokumenttiohjelmistosta.
<elias_a> Ei asentunut winellä.
<rhkfin> cygwin?
<rhkfin> Maksullinen taitaapi olla
<rhkfin> Joskus ne tarjos sitä ilmaiseksi, latasin mutte eipä ollut käyttöä
<elias_a> Virtualbox ei jostain syystä tykännyt asentua.
<puhuri> kvm toimii ihan hyvin
<puhuri> siis edellyttäen, että on riittävän moderni eikä criptattu prossu
<elias_a> puhuri: Kiitos. Koitanpa.
<puhuri> asentaa virt-managerin niin sillä menee klikkailemalla koneet
<elias_a> puhuri: Mitä tollanen connection tarkoittaa? Sellainen pitää tehdä ennenkuin luo uuden virtuaalikoneen.
<elias_a> Selvisi.
<puhuri> siinä on se qemu:///system ja qemu:///session - joita eka on systeemitason ja toinen on periaatteessa käyttäjätason. Itse käytän aina tyota systeemiä
<pesasa> Virtualboxia mä olisin ehdottanut, mutta jos ei toimi, niin ei sitten.
<puhuri> Virtualbox on ihan ok ns. peruskäyttöön mutta mikään erikoisempi on sitten aika tuskaa sen kanssa.
<puhuri> esim. mulla on läppärissäkin 13 aliverkkoa libvirt:n käytössä :-)
<StockAntenna> gmn
<elias_a> pesasa: Riippuvuuksia särki. Siksi ei asentunut.
<pesasa> Kumma juttu.
<elias_a> pesasa: Tehdään asetuksia: virtualbox (4.3.26-dfsg-2ubuntu2) ...
<elias_a> insserv: script virtualbox: service vboxdrv already provided!
<elias_a> insserv: exiting now!
<elias_a> update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
<elias_a> dpkg: error processing package virtualbox (--configure): aliprosessi komentotiedosto post-installation asennettu palautti virhetilakoodin 1
<elias_a> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<elias_a> Tuollaista.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-28
<ansa> elias_a, arvaisin että /etc/init.d/ alla on joku vanhemman asennuksen virtualbox - skripta jäänteenä
<Mikaela> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv veikkaisin perustuen edellisiin riveihin
<ansa> joku missä on Provides: vboxdrv
<Mikaela> milloinkohan ne siirtyvät systemd-aikaan
<elias_a> ansa: Kiitos. Kurkkaanpa.
<puhuri> onkos kukaan käyttänyt onedrive for businessia (ei siis kuluttaja) ubuntusta käsin?
<puhuri> en kaipaa synkronointia mutta lataus/tallennus komentoriviltä olisi kovin kiva
<StockAntenna> tienny edes tollaisen olemassaolosta:)
<puhuri> kuuluu kai monessa oppilaitoksessa office365-pakettiin (toki porttiteoria yms.)
<Mikaela> kuuluu, mutta kukaan ei ole koskaan saanut sitä toimimaan
<Putti> Moi, onko kellään tietoa mistä Dellin xps 13 kehittäjäversiota (2015) pystyisi ostamaan Suomesta?
<Tekno_> kehittäjäversiota?
<Putti> jep.. mutta nytkun tuon kysyit niin pitää käydä tarkistamassa, että se on varmasti julkaistu :D
<Putti> Tekno_, tarkoitan tätä: http://www.dell.com/us/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd?ACD=11708984-3662453-skim725X144927X01b9cf9ec3485a522a0ba4a9a4a26053&AID=3662453
<Tekno_> mikä tos on hienoa
<Tekno_> tulee ubuntulla?
<Tekno_> erikoine raamiton näyttö
<Tekno_> tai lähes
<Putti> Ei tarvii säätää joka kerta fn-näppäimiä kun asentaa uudelleen Ubuntun
<Putti> Ja näyttöki on aika jees
<Tekno_> ei kai ubuntua tarvi asentaa uudelleen
<ninnnu> Ei sitä pakko ole, mut kyl mä tykkään vetää puhtaan asennuksen silloin kun teen versiopäivityksen..
<ighea> saako tonne eurohintoja esille
<Putti> Jos joku tietäs jonkun paikan mistä ostaa? Dell myy Suomeen tuota vaan yrityksille miun tiedon mukaan. Jimm's myy Windows mallia 1549€ hintaan, joten se on luultavasti 100€ halvempi.
<Iltsu> Tietokeskus ainaki myy Delliä
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-29
<elias_a> pesasa, ansa: Jotain vanhoja Virtualboxin jäänteitä siellä varmaan oli estämässä asennusta/toimintaa.
<elias_a> En vaan keksinyt, että mitä ne olisivat olleet, joten asensin koko käyttiksen uudestaan. Samalla hävisi kolmen versiopäivityksen ajan roskat...
<elias_a> Nopeastihan se SSD-levyillä menee kun on erilinen /home.
<Mirv> Putti ei ole enää kanavalla mutta XPS 13:ta saa kyllä jo tilattua useammastakin paikasta http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Tietokoneet_ja_laitteet
<Mirv> tuota sivua selkiytetty tosin vasta tänään :) aiemmin ei ollut yhtä helppolukuinen / helppo löytää verkkokauppoja
<Mirv> Jimm's:lläkin on jo tilattavissa Ubuntu-XPS13 mutta eivät ole listanneet vissiin koska ekat kappaleet tulee vasta ensi viikolla
<elias_a> Minnes clientina olevaan äkspeehen ilmestyy virtualboxin jaetut kansiot?
<motalc> oma tietokone \\vboxsrv\
<elias_a> Jotain on pielessä. Ei näy.
<motalc> asiakaslisäosat asennettu?
<elias_a> On.
<motalc> verkkoasemana on näkynyt omassa tietokoneessa jo vuosia
<elias_a> No, mä saan aikaan aina yhtä sun toista... ;-)
<elias_a> motalc: Yksi bootti lisää guestiin niin alkoi toimia.
<elias_a> motalc: Kiitos!
<motalc> juu, vähintään yhden bootin vaatii linuksissakin jos määrittä jaetun kansion virtuaalikoneen ollessa ajossa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-30
<Zwan> Is this a support channel?
<Mikaela> sanooko https://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/10152824308236088?comment_id=10152886345701088&offset=0&total_comments=1 kenellekään mitään?
<elias_a> Mikaela: Sanoo sen, että kannattaa pysyä LTS:ssä.
<Mikaela> ymmärtääkseni tässä yritettiin päivittää vanhaa LTS:ää uuteen LTS:ään
<elias_a> "Suosittelemme pitäytymään pitkäaikaisesti tuetussa LTS-versiossa toistaiseksi." Tuon tietty voi ymmärtää monella tavalla.
<elias_a> lspci:llä vaan GPU:n tarkka tyyppi esiin ja vastauksia hakemaan.
<elias_a> Niin ja voisit sanoa, että hankkiutuvat pois sieltä fecesbookista.
<Mikaela> Voisin sanoa, etten osaa sanoa tähän mitään, mutta voi tulla kysymään täältä
<elias_a> Juuri näin.
<elias_a> Tuossa Asuksessa on yksi niistä Nvidian piireistä, jotka korkkaavat emosta irti lämpiämisen takia.
<elias_a> Joten jos tuo tyyppi koittaa asentaa Ubuntua siksi, että näyttö ei toimi winhotuksella, syy on raudassa.
<elias_a> Paaliin vain!
<elias_a> SER-pisteeseen siis.
<elias_a> Jaa tuossa on vissiin ollut Meego. :O
<Hagis98> hei voiko Asus eeepc x101ch:n päivittää Ubuntu 14:sta? 12 tässä jo pyörii
<ninnnu> miksikäs ei voisi
<elias_a> Hagis98: Oletkos sinä se sama kaveri, joka fecesbookissa kyseli asiasta?
<Hagis98> olen
<jjo> tuo varoitus tarkoittanee, että näytönohjaine ei osaa 3d-juttuja joita uusi unity käyttää ja softalla rendaaminen on hidasta
<jjo> mutta ei kai kukaan pakota unityä käyttämään
<elias_a> Hagis98: Teen poikkeuksen. Tuen FB:n käyttäjää tällä kertaa. :P
<Hagis98> vaan mitä versioo?
<elias_a> Hagis98: Mitäs lspci kertoo sen näyttöpiirin tyypiksi?
<elias_a> Voisi vähän kurkata, että mitä ajurin kehitykselle kuuluu.
<elias_a> Hagis98: Ehdin jo kommentoida näinkin: 20:47 < elias_a> Tuossa Asuksessa on yksi niistä Nvidian piireistä, jotka  korkkaavat emosta irti lämpiämisen takia.
<Hagis98> Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller
<Hagis98> joo kuumana käy
<jjo> tuo on USB-ohjain
<Hagis98> poistin wintoosan kun ei toiminut yhtään. käynnistys kesti 15 min jne...
<Hagis98> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx DRAM Controller (rev 03)
<Hagis98> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Hagis98> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<Hagis98> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<Hagis98> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)
<elias_a> Inteliähän tuossa on.
<Hagis98> jep
<Hagis98> ei näköjään kannata päivittää kun tässä ei ole 3d tuke
<elias_a> Tossa Atomissa loppuu vaan vääntö helposti.
<jjo> eivät kaikki työpöydät vaadi 3d-tukea
<ninnnu> kannattaa vaihtaa perus-ubuntusta pois (xubuntu <3)
<elias_a> Hagis98: Pistä sellainen työpöytä, joka ei vaadi sitä 3d-tukea.
<Hagis98> tarviiko Ubuntu vääntöä
<elias_a> Xubuntu tai lubuntu
<elias_a> Hagis98: No Ubuntun(kin) kehityksessä näkyy mielipidehuoraaminen = on oltava kaikkea 3d:tä ja silmäkarkkia.
<Hagis98> eli millanen työpöytä? Mistä ja miten? :)
<ninnnu> http://xubuntu.org/
<Hagis98> kiitos
<elias_a> Hagis98: Linux-jakeluversioissa on vähän toinen logiikka kuin winhotuksessa ja muissa proprietary-käyttiksissä.
<Hagis98> opiskelen tätä vasta..
<jjo> kyllä esim lxde pyörii tosi kevyelläkin raudalla, mutta sit kun laittaa vaikka firefoxin tulille, niin hommat muuttuu
<elias_a> Hagis98: Voit asentaa samalle pohjalle erilaisia graafisia käyttöympäristöjä.
<Hagis98> ja jos tässä ei toimi mikään heitän koko miniläppärin kiviseinään vai ostaako tän joku? maksaa 8 markkaa :)
<elias_a> Esim. Ubuntun ja Lubuntun ero on se, että Ubuntussa on Unity-niminen melko raskas käyttöympäristö ja Lubuntussa on LDXE, joka on yksi kevyimmistä.
<ninnnu> mun nurkissa on jo riittävästi miniläppäreitä..
<Hagis98> paskin oston ikinä. oikeesti
<Hagis98> ostos
<elias_a> Hagis98: Maksan vitosen videosta, jossa poltat sen pallogrillissä persujen puoluetoimiston edessä kadulla.
<Hagis98> käykö kokoomus
<ninnnu> melko ruma tapa hävittää serriä
<elias_a> Hagis98: Käy pitkin hampain.
<Hagis98> mutta mikä on loppuyhteenveto?
<ninnnu> laita xubuntu
<elias_a> Tai Lubuntu.
<Hagis98> kiitos.. eiku asentamaan siis mikä
<ninnnu> lubuntu on kai vähän kevyempi, mut aika pirusti rumempi
<elias_a> Hagis98: saako sen boottaamaan tikulta?
<Hagis98> saa
<Hagis98> sain ohjeet Facessa
<Hagis98> xubuntun mikä versio?
<ninnnu> 14.04
<elias_a> Nonni. Lataat vaikka sekä lubuntun että xubuntun asennus-ison, värkkäät boottaavan tikun ja kokeilet mikä miellyttää.
<elias_a> Juuri noin.
<Hagis98> haen tikun ja alan hommiin.. eilen alkoi kesäloma..
<ninnnu> kannattaa huomata että nykyasentimet ei kai vieläkään osaa tehdä automaatilla erillistä /homea, eli jos kotihakemistossa on jotain säilytettävää niin ota ne talteen..
<Hagis98> ei oo
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-31
<Echramath> Millähän ihmeen logiikalla toi Thunderbirdin scam-detektori toimii...
<Echramath> Koskaan se ei tunnista nigerialaiskirjettä, mutta epäilee mm. Monsterin ja Unicefin uutiskirjeitä
<elias_a> Tiukalla. :P
<elias_a> Echramath: NIissä uutiskirjeissä monesti tulee ne graafiset elementit eri domainista. Olen kuvitellut, että se laukaisee hälytyksen.
<Mikaela> kaikki postituslistat ja kommentti-ilmoitukset ja mikäköhän muu laukaisee sen myös, parasta tuntuu olla poistaa koko scam-detektori käytöstä
<Echramath> No lähinnähän se huvittaa, kun se vaikuttaa semmoiselta kansallismieliseltä intoilijalta, jonka mielestä YKn kehitysapu on varmasti jonkun sortin huijaus
<Echramath> Mutta onkohan siitä ominaisuudesta sitten jossain muussa kulttuurissa jollekin oikeaa apua...
<zacura> ehkä se nigerialaiskirje ei ollut huijaus :P
<ninnnu> Pakollinen: https://xkcd.com/570/
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Writeily_Pro
<Mikaela> miten tungetaan Microsoft Lumia 465:teen epub-tiedostoja? Se ilmestyy tyhjänä kamerana (vaikka siellä onkin kaksi koiran kuvaa) ja yritykset tehdä mitään sanovat "Error: unspecified error -1"
<Mikaela> koneella Ubuntu MATE 15.04, puhelimella Windows Phone 8.1 jotakin
<Mikaela> USBtä siis yritän käyttää ja ilmeisesti käyttää MTP:tä, mutta ei toimi mitenkään. Sailfishillä oli yksinkertaisesti scp toiminnassa
<Mikaela> ratkaistu riittävän hyvin: laitetaan kirja onedriveen ja ladataan sieltä puhelimella…
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-01
<Tehdastehdas> Tämä bugi edelleen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1558537
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1558537 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Windows being ejected into wrong workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<StockAntenna> ikibugi
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: yks lisäys bugiraporttiin olisi hyvä, nimittäin tapahtuuko se myös Unityssä joka käyttää kyllä sinänsä samaa compizia. koskapa maksettuja devaajia ei kuitenkaan ole kuin Unityn tukemisen suhteen, niin saattaa tulla ohitetuksi. ja toinen tarpeellinen olisi testata 16.04 LTS:llä myös jotta on ajantasainen testaus.
<Mirv> 16.04:ssa nouveaukin saattaisi toimia hienommin, jos esim. sillä ajurilla on merkitystä
<Mirv> sit tietty tossa on kaksi eri bugia, situation 1 on se selkeämpi bugi ja situation 2 sellainen että on vaikea osoittaa missä/miten sitä voisi korjata. ehkä compizissa, ehkä muualla.
<Mirv> mut toi on sinänsä kyllä muuten esimerkki oikein hyvästä bugirapsasta.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-02
<Hejkki> jaha, 500 gigaa backuppeja otettu
<Hejkki> lähinnä valokuvia
<Hejkki> nyt sit dd:llä ajan levyn sileäksi ja asennan windows 10 ja pistän myyntiin koneen
<Tegu> urandomia pari kertaa?
<Hejkki> no seki vois olla
<Hejkki> meinasin ihan zeroa
<mjr> kyllä se zero riittää
<Hejkki> juu, jos eivät johonki laboratorioon vie tutkittavaksi levyä niin ei siitä mitään saa irti jos se on "zerotettu"
<mjr> ja aika nihkeesti silloinkaan oikeesti
<Hejkki> joo
<mjr> ne puheet n:stä ylikirjoituksesta on 1) ajoilta jolloin bitit ei olleet näin saatanan pieniä 2) paranoideja jo silloin
<Tegu> okei :P
<Hejkki> totta
<inz> <foliohattu>mjr aikoo selvästi ostaa koneen ja riipiä datat talteen</foliohattu>
<mjr> muuten kyllä mutta mjr:ää evvk
<puhuri> mutta jos on oikeasti salaista tietoa, niin sitten ei tarvitse ylikirjoittaa kertaakaan
<mjr> sitten se oli alunperinkin kryptattu
<mjr> ja/tai hiekkapuhalletaan ja sulatetaan levypinnat :P
<puhuri> "tuhotaan hyväksytyllä menetelmällä" lukee paperissa
<puhuri> vanhasta levystä saatava 50 € ei juurikaan tunnu tuollaisissa ympäristöissä :-)
<elias_a> Paitsi että...
<elias_a> ... firmoista työntekijöille poistetuista kamoista löytyy kaikkea kivaa. :P
<Echramat1> Niin no jos ei ylikirjoiteta kertaakaan
<Echramath> Nykyään on tietysti hyvä että jos työntekijälle annetaan joku vanha työkone käteen siinä on joka tapauksessa yleensä Enterprise-windows
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-03
<pesasa> Echramath: Niin, mikäs siinä olikaan hyvää? ;-)
<Echramath> Siis se ettei sillä tee ilman domainia mitään, niin se tod. näk. asentaa siihen jotain muuta
<Mikaela> jos tietää paikallisen koneen hostnamen ja admin-tunnuksen ja -salasanan, voi käydä irroittamassa sen domainista ja tekee taas jotakin. muistaakseni käyttäjöksi annettiin HOSTNAME\\Kayttaja
<Echramath> Mikaela: No joo, mutta silloin IT varmaan jyräisi sen koneen vrt. joku phb lyö kaverille koneen käteen ja se häipyy talosta
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-04
<tux_> Moro, suomensin yhden julisteen, mutta en pääse kirjautumaan Spreadubuntuun. Valittaa openID:stä (eikö Ubuntu One logini riitä?) tätä siis suomentelin: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/fi/node/1132?destination=node%2F1132 -voiko sen lähettää johonkin vai miten toimisin? .odt on tuossa valmiina
#ubuntu-fi 2016-06-05
<Hejkki> miten saan bluetoothin kautta äänet tulemaan? Saan laitteet paritettua ja ääniasetuksissa on vaihtoehtona tuo, mutta se ei toimi silti
<Hejkki> eli voin valita, mut ääni tulee silti läppärin omista kaiuttimista. ja ku suljen sen ja tuun takas, niin sisäinen äänilaite on valittuna taas
<Hejkki> sama vika oli pöytäkoneella usb-kuulokkeilla, mut se ratkes kun aina liitettäessä restartin pulsen, mut tässä ei auta.
<Hejkki> lasten kengissä vielä nää jutut
<Hejkki> alsan ku restarttii niin bluetooth yhteyskin katkeaa -> ei hyvä
<Hejkki> jännä että ottaa takapakkia näitten toimivuus linuxissa, joskus aikoinaan toimi hyvin tuokin, mutta ei nykyubuntussa
<Hejkki> vaikka ei mulla uusin ubuntu tässä ole, pöytäkoneessa oli
<Laodikea> Missä ääniasetuksissa? Pavucontrol?
<mjr> njah, mulla taas 10.04:ssa bluetooth pätki ihan sikana, nyt toimii aika hyvin (jaa, tää kone on vielä 14.04 eikä 16.04)
<mjr> oliskohan odotettavissa bluetooth-regressio jos päivitän...
<mjr> vois kokeilla toisella läppärillä
<Hejkki> no mikä se nyt on oletuksena tuossa ubuntussa, tää on ubuntu 14.04
<Hejkki> joo, vois ajaa levyn sileeks ja asentaa uusimman ubuntun koht
<Hejkki> nii sori, tää on ubuntu-gnome 14.04
<Laodikea> Pulseaudion äänenvoimakkuudenhallinta -nimellä pavucontrol mulla on. Oletuksena ei oo tullu, mut mä käytänkin Lubuntua
<Hejkki> pavucontrol tunnistaa vain hdmi ulostulon..?? jännä
<Laodikea> mitä muita sen pitäisi tunnistaa?
<Hejkki> no esim toi sisäinen analoginen 3.55mm plugia käyttävä, ja bluetooth
<Hejkki> -5
<Laodikea> niin joo, sisäinen äänentoisto toki
<Laodikea> onko siellä "ulostulolaitteet"-välilehden alalaidassa määritelty näytettäväksi kaikki laitteet?
<Hejkki> on
<Laodikea> tosin sisäinen + hdmi on molemmat harwarea, ettei se siitä riipu
<Hejkki> mut onko ne vähä eri silti
<Laodikea> mulla näkyy molemmat
<Laodikea> tällä pöytäkoneella
<Hejkki> noh
<Hejkki> taian heittää sileeks tai oikeestaan mkdir /Wanhat && mv /* /Wanhat
<Hejkki> ja sit asennan uusimman
<Hejkki> siis live cd:llä ajan vastaavan homman, joo ->
<Laodikea> katotaan sitten miltä näyttää :)
<Hejkki> juu :)
<Hejkki> toivottavasti on wifi kortin bugi korjattu 16.04, kun täs 14.04 piti säätää että sai toimivan ajurin
<Hejkki> pätki ja katko wifi kamalasti default ajurilla
<Hejkki> ainaki tuntuu rompulta toimivan live sessiolla wifi
<Hejkki> mut niin se tais olla 14.04:n kanssa myös
<Hejkki> mua ahdistaa kaikki tiedon pimittäminen
<Hejkki> miks toi päivitysten hallinta ei kerro mitä se tekee??
<Hejkki> nii, tosiaan ei toimi wifi
<Hejkki> piti kaapelilla, aika surkiaa etteivät ole 4 vuodessa korjanneet asiaa
<Hejkki> pientä juttua, joka toimii 100% live sessiolla rompulla, mutta ei sitten asennuksen jälkeen enää.... outoa
<Laodikea> Mä sain käytettyä wifiä live-usb-tikun kautta vaikka se oli hardware-blockissa. Sinänsä ihan hyvä, ettei määritykset ole ihan samat asennettuna
<Laodikea> näin siis yhdellä kannettavalla. Meni tovi keksiä, missä se säädin on, josta wifin saa päälle
<Hejkki> jaha, kovalevy meni rikki ilmeisesti, tai epailen ainakin
<Hejkki> millas kalulla voin live-cd:lta tarkistaa parhaiten, onko levyrikko, onko rikkinaisia blokkeja tms
<Laodikea> mistä epäily?
<Laodikea> Jos ajaa levyltä ubuntua, niin hakuun "disks" tai "levyt
<Hejkki> no kun yhtakkii X sammu ja sit ku kaynnistin koneen uusiksi, ni loys virheita
<Laodikea> Sen nimisellä ohjelmalla pääsee katsomaan SMART-tietoja
<Hejkki> ja kaynnistin taas, niin se kesken kaiken laitto levyn read onlyksi
<Hejkki> muuten buuttas ok siis viimeks mut thunderbird ei suostunu aukee ja sit hoksasin et levyt on read only
<Laodikea> Mulla se on Lubuntussa "Asetukset"->"Levyt"
<Hejkki> mites tuo levyt, sehan nayttaa vaan osiot ja nimen ym koon pienta tietoa
<Akuli> Onko kaikki varmuuskopioitu?
<Hejkki> ah, puusilma oon
<Hejkki> ei oo varmuuskopioitu mitaan :D Aattelin kohta puoliin
<Hejkki> dropboxissa toki tarkeimmat
<Akuli> Arvaan: olet käynnistänyt muistitikulta, jolla et ole jaksanut vaihtaa suomenkielistä näppäimistöä. :D
<Hejkki> cd:lta
<Hejkki> :D
<Laodikea> cd?
<Hejkki> dvd sori
<Akuli> suosittelen että varmuuskopioit kaiken nyt. Mistä ikinä tietää milloin kovalevy päättää lopettaa toimimisen.
<Laodikea> jees
<Akuli> Laodikea, ubuntun vois ihan hyvin tunkea CD:llekkin mutta siinä ei mitään turhia paketteja olis sitten mukana
<Laodikea> Joo Levyt-ohjelman rataskuvakkeesta pääsee tiiraamaan SMART-tietoja
<Hejkki> reported uncorrectable errors: 9 sectors
<Akuli> Tai sitten se ei olisi livelevy.
<Laodikea> En oo perehtynyt noin pitkälle
<Akuli> Hejkki, joo, mulla oli sama ongelma läppärin kanssa joskus. Varmuuskopiointia vaan ja uusi kovalevy. Tai ssd niin johan pyörii nopeasti :)
<Laodikea> Kun USB-tikuilla on saanut koneet käynnistettyä, tai sitten DVD:ltä
<Akuli> oikeastaan usb:lta voi käynnistää vaikka koneen bios ei sitä tukisikaan
<Laodikea> ai :D
<Akuli> kirjottaa vaan jonkun sitä tukevan boot managerin cd:lle (esim plop) ja käynnistää siltä :D
<Laodikea> aivan, aivan!
<Akuli> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<elias_a_> Mitenkäs tuo on USB:ltä käynnistämistä?
<Akuli> hyvä kysymys.
<Laodikea> Ei, mut tuossa on se etu, että voi polttaa levylle ton plopin ja asennella sitten USB-tikulta aina tuoreimman distron
<Laodikea> ei tarvii aina distroa varten polttaa levyä
<Akuli> Se on USB:llä olevan käyttöjärjestelmän käynnistämistä CD:ltä käynnistämällä :D
<Akuli> se on kyllä iso juttu
<elias_a_> Ei vissiin mitenkään mutta johtaja se on harhaanjohtajakin. :P
<Hejkki> on vaan makosat hinnat noilla ssd levyilla
<Laodikea> Mä ostin Ebaysta just yhden 16 eurolla
<Laodikea> Mut se olikin 32 Gt:n levy. Kalliita Gigatavuja
<ninnnu> Mä oon joskus käyttäny Plopia siihen että saan bootattua USB:ltä
<Hejkki> tarvis teran ssd
<Laodikea> yh :D
<Hejkki> jaamut saisko tahan kaks levya kiinni sisaan.. hp probook kuiteski
<elias_a_> Hejkki: Mikset osta sellaista levyä, jossa on sisäisesti erikseen osa SSD:tä ja osa pyörivää levyä?
<elias_a_> Hejkki: Ne boottaavat melkein yhtä nopeasti kuin SSD, mutta pyörivällä levyllä oleva tila on halvempaa.
<Akuli> ninnnu, kuinka vanha plop? jos se oli plop linux eikä pelkkä boot manager niin siinä pitäis olla vaihtoehto josta pääsee boot manageriin.
<ninnnu> pelkkä boot manager oli
<Akuli> ihme juttu
<Akuli> Aina kun olen sitä kokeillut niin se on toiminut täydellisesti.
<ninnnu> siis niinhän se toimi
<ninnnu> pointti oli että ATK ei itsessään osannu USB-boottia
<Akuli> oho, luin ensimmäisen viestin väärin :)
<Akuli> Hejkki, useimpiin läppäreihin ei saa kahta levyä.
<motalb> Hejkki: ProBookkiin ja moneen muuhunkin saa kyllä kintolevyn dvd-aseman tilalle
<Tekno_> ei kellää satu olee nokian akkuu, BL-5C
<Laodikea> BL-5J olis :D
<Tekno_> ei kelepaa
<Laodikea> Joo, viimeinen kirjain taitaa olla merkitsevin, BL-4J kävi kans samaan puhelimeen kuin toi BL-5J
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-29
<Sm1thY> Heip, nyt tuli mieleen kysyä että miten vaihdan Ubuntun salasanan?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-30
<Iltsu_> komentorivillä passwd
<Laodikea> Graafisen kälin, josta sen voi vaihtaa, nimi on ilmeisesti "käyttäjät ja ryhmät"
<Iltsu_> juu ole hyvä vaan
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-01
<Sm1thY> Terve, onkos porukalla ongelmia päivittää Ubuntua?
<Sm1thY> Noniin
<Sm1thY> Eli koitan päivittää Software Updaterilla tiedostoja mutta tulee että Failed to download repository information, try again tai ok, eli mitä nyt teen?
<ninnnu> vaihdat Ruotsin mirroriin ku Suomi näyttää olevan taas vaihteeksi rikki
<Sm1thY> Aa okei
<Sm1thY> Reading package lists... Done
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz  Hash Sum mismatch
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/dep11/icons-64x64.tar.gz
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/dep11/icons-64x64.tar.gz
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/multiverse/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz  Hash Sum mismatch
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/universe/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz
<Sm1thY> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Sm1thY> No prkl, ne tuli sit kaikki
<Sm1thY> Jooh, leffakoneessa sama homma
<ninnnu> niin, koska Suomi on rikki
<Sm1thY> Jeh, kuhan nyt varoiksi testasin
<Sm1thY> Kuinkas kauan mahtaa mennä että tuo saadaan korjattua?
<ninnnu> korjaantuu sitten kun korjaantuu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-06-02
<puhuri> ubuntu ei ole siirtynyt tuohon http-uudelleenohjaukseen mihin debian?
<tale> Toimiiko libreoffice --conver-to? Se ei tunnu tekevän mitään havaittavaa.
<tale> Olen kokeillut esimerkiksi libreoffice  --convert-to pdf --outdir /var/tmp  --headless tiedosto.ods
<tale> Olen myös sammuttanut Libreofficen ennen tuota, kuulemma convert-to ei toimi jos LO on jo käynnissä.
<tale> Ei pahus, LO kuitenkin  luurasi käynnissä yhdessä ruudussa. Nyt sain toimimaan.
<puhuri> tuo on kyllä ihme, että ei toimi jos prosessi on käynnissä
<puhuri> itsekin iskin joskus päätäni seinään tuon kanssa
<tale> Melkein toimii. Koitan massamuunnosta tehdä, ja shellscripti töksähtää kun hakemiston nimissä on välilyönti.
<tale> puhuri: Joo, aika kenkku ominaisuus. Varsinkin kun lo ei mitään kerro mistä johtuu kun mitään ei tapahtunut.
<pesasa> Toi liittyy kenties jotenkin siihen ominaisuuteen, miten ne LO:n eri sovellukset eivät ole varsinaisesti eri sovelluksia vaan ... eri näkymiä samaan LO:een. Eli jos taulukkolaskennassa sanoo valikosta "Quit", niin sammuu tekstinkäsittelykin.
<Sm1thY> Jahas, nyt toimii taas päivitykset
<kakimir> terve
<kakimir> kukaan pelannu DV videokameroiden kanssa viimeaikoina?
<kakimir> kontrollit toimii mutta video ei tule koneelle
<kakimir> ei kinoon eikä dvgrabille
<kakimir> kinossa on musta ruutu ja odotusajan jälkeen kaappaus feilaa
<kakimir> ja dvgrab sanoo ctrl-c:n perään että Error: No DV
<kakimir> tiedostoa ei muodostu
<elias_a> Mitäs syslogiin tulee?
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-28
<candyonetoo979> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<candyonetoo979> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<candyonetoo979> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<candyonetoo979> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<candyonetoo979> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<candyonetoo979> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-31
<Talikka> Sain siis puolitoista kuukautta sitten apurahan Ubuntu MATEn opetusmateriaalia varten. Haen pian apurahaa työpajojen järjestämiseksi ja vanhojen tietokoneiden uusiokäyttämiseksi ynnä yleiseksi opetukseksi.
<Talikka> Aion hakea apurahaa lähiaikoina myös ruotsin- ja venäjänkielisten kanssa tehtävään yhteistyöhön samoilla alueilla (saavutettavampaa ja halvempaa tietotekniikkaa perusasioihin)
<Talikka> Kannattaako minun ottaa Ubuntu Suomeen neuvotellaksemme, kuka olisi vetovastuussa, jos tärppää monen säätiön ja rahaston kanssa näihin osaprojekteihin=
<Talikka> Voin hakea yksityishenkilönä tai Ubuntu-yhdistys voi hakea hankeapurahaa tms.
<Talikka> Yllättävän paljon tuntuu olevan suomalaisia, ruotsalaisia ja venäläisiä rahastoja, joille voisi lähettää hakemuksen. Ai niin ja Viro myös.
<Talikka> Minulla on liikaa ajatuksia (yhden ihmisen näkökulmasta) kestävän kehityksen tietotekniikkaa varten, joten parempi olisi olla jokin työryhmä, yhdistys tai osuuskunta, joka hakisi rahoitusta ja osittain organisoisi.
<Talikka> olihan tässä mukana myös maahanmuuttajien kieliopetusta ja vanhusten auttamista, mutta niistä myöhemmin tarvittaessa
<Talikka> Minulla on jo kaveripiirissä muutamia sopivia nörtti-ihmisiä, jotka luultavasti voisivat olla mukana viroksi, venäjäksi ja ruotsiksi.
<StockAntenna> Talikka: saatko aikaan Ubuntu-koulutusta joka kävisi aktiivimallista?
<Talikka> Ahaa! Mielenkiintoinen ehdotus.
<Talikka> Juttelinkin juuri työkkärin kanssa puhelimessa näistä asioista.
<Talikka> On hieman ongelmia työmarkkinatuessa, koska sekä FUUG-apurahaselvitys että sivutoimiset opiskeluaikeeni jäivät epäselviksi viranomaisille. Vähitellen ne tästä selviävät.
<Talikka> Aktiivimalli minuunkin iski ilman syytä.
<Talikka> Työskentelin tammikuussa kuusi tuntia Akaan lukiossa ja maaliskuussa 12 tuntia TerraTori-osuuskunnalla (atk-apua eläkeläisille lähinnä). Aiempina vuosina 2013-2017 oli kela katsonut tuon tavanomaiseksi palkkatyöksi mitä se onkin (nollatuntisopimuksella) mutta nyt yhtäkkiä se olikin yritystoimintaa.
<Talikka> Tein oikean määrän töitä (väh.18 h) mutta jälkimmäinen pätkä katsottiin väärään kategoriaan eikä niitä voi yhdistää, joten tukea leikattiin. (no, tämä on vähäinen ongelma ja valitusprosessi on käynnissä - sen sijaan nuo opiskelu- ja apuraha-asiat ovat hankalampia)
<Talikka> Soittanevat lähipäivinä uudestaan työkkäristä. Ehdotan tuota aktiivimalliasiaa. Voisin kouluttaa työttömille yms. tietokonekierrätystä ja ubuntua. Täytyy vielä miettiä tarkemmin.
<Talikka> Minulla on myös palkkatukioikeus (tai ainakin olisi, ellei minua olisi virheellisesti tulkittu päätoimiseksi opiskelijaksi)
<StockAntenna> kas itsekin olet aktiivimallin kohteen aollut
<StockAntenna> minusta Lubuntu sopisi paremmin tietokonekierrätysubuntuksi kuin mate
<Talikka> Totta toisaalta, mutta mate on mukavampi käyttää ja paremmin tuettu.
<StockAntenna> Levillä on British Mates-niminen pubi
<StockAntenna> voisit koittaa saada sen tukemaan Mate-touhujasi
<Talikka> Pohdin näitä paljon viime vuonna, päädyin mateen monestakin syystä. Tärkeimpinä Tampereen yhteistyökumppani Koneet kiertoon oy, joka käyttää pääosin Ubuntu MATEa kunnostuskoneissaan.
<Talikka> MATE-työpöytäympäristö tosin äännetään "mate" eikä "meit" kuten kaveri.
<StockAntenna> miksi?
<StockAntenna> luulin että se äännetään "mait" australian murteella
<Talikka> kuten mate-tee
<Talikka> oletko juonut?
<Talikka> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/how-to-pronounce-mate/
<StockAntenna> olen kyllä, oli taloyhtiön talkoot
<StockAntenna> onpas kummaa että se on mahtey
<StockAntenna> eikä meit tai mait
<StockAntenna> mistä tule nimi MATE edes tulee?
<Talikka> The name “MATE”, pronounced Ma-Tay, comes from yerba maté, a species of holly native to subtropical South America. Its leaves contain caffeine and are used to make infusions and a beverage called mate.
<Talikka> mate-desktop.org-sivulta selitys
<StockAntenna> kas se on maté
<StockAntenna> onpa outo valinta nimeksi kun puoli maailmaa luulee, että se on brittiläis-australialainen good ol' mate mistä tuo tulee
<Talikka> wikipediassa enemmän: The name was originally all capital letters to follow the nomenclature of other Free Software desktop environments like KDE and LXDE.
<Talikka> The recursive backronym "MATE Advanced Traditional Environment" was subsequently adopted by most of the MATE community, again in the spirit of Free Software like GNU ("GNU's Not Unix!").
<Talikka> The use of a new name, instead of GNOME, avoids naming conflicts with GNOME 3 components.
<Talikka> en tosin tuostakaan oikein ymmärrä... mistä m tulee bakronyymiin?
<Talikka> Mitä!! Espanjaa!! MATE has forked a number of applications which originated as GNOME Core Applications, and developers have written several other applications from scratch. The forked applications have new names, most of them from Spanish
<Talikka> teen etymologiasta portugaliksi: "Mate" deriva do termo quéchua mati, que designa o recipiente onde é bebido o chimarrão.[3] "Congonha" deriva do tupi kõ'gõi, que significa "o que mantém o ser".[4]
<Talikka> kääntimellä: "Mate" derives from the term quechua mati, which designates the container where the chimarrão is drunk. "Congonha" derives from the tupi kõ'gõi, which means "what maintains the being". [4]
<Talikka> The name given to the plant in Guaraní, language of the indigenous people who first cultivated and enjoyed mate, is ka'a, which has the same meaning as "herb".[citation needed] Congonha, in Portuguese, is derived from the Tupi expression, meaning something like "what keeps us alive", but a term rarely used nowadays. Mate is from the Quechua mati,[5] a word that means container for a drink, infusion of an herb, as well as
<Talikka> gourd.[46] The word mate is used in both modern Portuguese and Spanish languages.
<Talikka> sangen mielenkiintoista! Hämeenlinnalainen ystäväni Tuomas varmasti kiinnostuu tästä!
<StockAntenna> backronymissä eka kirjain on lyhenteeistä
<StockAntenna> mut tää oli siis E-Amerikasta eikä Afrikasta?
<Talikka> juu
<Talikka> brasilian liepeiltä
<Talikka> guarani ja muut intiaanikielet
<Talikka> Mutta miksi MATE? Miksei vaikka KATE tai PATE?
<Talikka> K L M
<Talikka> KDE LXDE MATE
<Talikka> kappas! Uusiutuvaa energiaa, uusiutuvia tietokoneita. https://renewablepcs.wordpress.com/about-linux/kde-gnome-or-xfce/
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-01
<elias_a> Talikka: Valita siitä KELA:n päätöksestä.
<Talikka> valitukset ja korjauspyynnöt ovat olleet vetämässä viikon tai muutaman.
<elias_a> Hyvä.
<Echramath> Minkä ihmeen suurennuslasin mä oikein löysin
<Echramath> Näyttö ei enää mahtunut ruutuun eikä missään näkynyt mitään softaa mikä on vastuussa siitä
<Echramath> Scrollasi kyllä kun hiirellä osui reunoihin
<ninnnu> alt-hiirirulla?
<Echramath> Kappas kehvanaa, menee osastoon "koska tämmöinen on muka tullut"
<Echramath> Tää voi ehkä jopa tulla tarpeeseen jos tulee aamulla irkkaamaan eikä löydä silmälasejaan
#ubuntu-fi 2018-06-03
<hahlo> tätä ohjetta olen kokeillut bionicissa https://developer.sony.com/develop/open-devices/guides/aosp-build-instructions/build-aosp-nougat-8-1-oreo-4-4 ei toimi koska muutoksia 14.04, jolle ohje on, xdalla oli ohje bionicille https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/build-aosp-extended-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-t3796500 mitkähän olisivat oleelliset muutokset sonyn ohjeisiin, joita muuten haluaisin
<hahlo> noudattaa?
<hahlo> se trustyn repo?
<Karvizzz> Hei
<Karvizzz> Onko kellään mitään kokemusta nopeimmasta mahdollisesti virtuaalikonepohjasta?
<ninnnu> onpas huonosti tuoreita esxi vs. xen vs. kvm vertailuja
<ninnnu> varsinkaan sellasia jossa on kivoja käppyröitä
<ninnnu> jos on massia maksaa lisenssejä ja virtualisoinnille dedikoitu rauta niin esxi, muussa tapauksessa KVM
<ansa> mutulla vaikkeaan että kvm on nopeampi kuin xen, xen joutuu kuitenkin hyppimään hypervisorin kautta ja xenin paravirtualisoinnin edutkin alkaa olla vähän syöty - muistinhallinnan kohdalla tulee jopa reilua penalttia
<ninnnu> virtualisointipenalty ei kyl yleensäkään oo nykyään kauheen kummonen
<ninnnu> max 5%
<ansa> Njoo, tuo paravirtualisoitu xen ja muistinhallinta on ainoa missä oon nähnyt kunnon penaltia, en enää muista benchmarkkeja mutta ison prosessin forkkaaminen vei ihan törkeästi aikaa kun page tablejen käsittelyssä pitää huudella hypervisorille
<puhuri> vastaus kai "riippuu käyttötarkoituksesta", käytännössä muut asiat ratkaisevat
<puhuri> meni taas käämit kun jouduin tunkkaamaan vmwarea (esxi). Kun koneessa oli valmiiksi esxi niin en jaksanut asentaa uudestaan.
<puhuri> jälkikäteen ajatellen olisi kannattanut tehdä vaihto heti
<Karvizzz> Hmm
<Karvizzz> NÄmä suuremmat pilviratkaisut taitavat olla tällä hetkellä nopein tapa saada toimiva virtuaalipalvelin. Oman järjestelmän rakentamisessa menee huomattavasti enempi aikaa, eikä sekään takaa samaa suorituskykyä.
